# Musica Classica



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

Cari amici, non per far brillare la mia competenza in materia, ma solo per semplice curiosità.
Qui siamo parecchie persone...

Mi piacerebbe che ognuno mi dedicasse un minuto per dirmi quali opere della cosidetta musica classica conosce ed apprezza, vorrei capire cosa le persone nel 2012 conservano nella loro esperienza musicale dei capolavori del passato.

Mi basta sapere tra Arcangelo Corelli, e Richard Strauss cosa conoscete ed amate.
Parto cioè dalla fine del 600, quando finalmente il sistema tonale si afferma bene, ad un compositore che pur vivendo la congerie del secolo scorso, secolo molto enigmatico, finisce la sua vita molto avanti, ossia dopo la seconda guerra mondiale...con quest'opera che mi piace vivere come una sorta di ultimo dei mohicani...

Allora Corelli...
[video=youtube;z4r1LeHnwIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4r1LeHnwIs&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

Strauss
[video=youtube;qqXOHIjXX2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXOHIjXX2E[/video]


----------



## geko (30 Gennaio 2012)

Chi dice che la musica classica ormai vive nel passato? E' la preferita dagli spot televisivi! 

Premetto che io con la classica ho chiuso tanti anni fa e non ci torno più per motivi personali, io riuscivo a vederci solo modernità in compositori come Debussy o ancora meglio Rachmaninov:

[video=youtube;DGe0k7p6wJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGe0k7p6wJM&feature=fvst[/video]

 e Ravel, quest'ultimo in particolare mi piaceva molto.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Chi dice che la musica classica ormai vive nel passato? E' la preferita dagli spot televisivi!
> 
> Premetto che io con la classica ho chiuso tanti anni fa e non ci torno più per motivi personali, io riuscivo a vederci solo modernità in compositori come Debussy o ancora meglio Rachmaninov:
> 
> ...


Ok tre compositori vissuti più o meno nella stessa epoca...tre giganti del pianoforte...e tutti e tre con una poetica diversissima.
Ok per il celeberrimo concerto numero due di rachmaninov: un compositore considerato dalla critica di serie b, per eccesso di melodismo.

Ma quali opere segnali di Debussy e di Ravel?

Considero Ravel, il primo compositore "moderno" il primo e forse l'unico capace di dare una veste novecentesca alle forme del passato.

La musica classica NON vive nel passato...me è lei questa grandissima sconosciuta eh?

Si fa presto a dire Ravel...ma tutti conoscono che so...il bolero...ma oltre al bolero ( che a mio avviso è l'opera decisamente più brutta di Ravel, ed è solo un saggio della sua abilissima capacità di fare l'orchestratore)...cosa conoscete?


----------



## geko (30 Gennaio 2012)

Sì, "l'impressionismo" è sicuramente il periodo che preferisco.

Di Ravel segnalo questa:

[video=youtube;Ty70ykwB1c0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty70ykwB1c0[/video]


----------



## geko (30 Gennaio 2012)

Debussy:

[video=youtube;uemoeb-zQIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uemoeb-zQIw[/video]


----------



## geko (30 Gennaio 2012)

Tra i moderni segnalerei anche Prokofiev:

[video=youtube;BjhxYFb72q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjhxYFb72q0&feature=related[/video]

Ma anche tanti altri come Shostacovich o Shoemberg... Ma Conte, questa musica o la ami o la odi, non ci sono mezzi termini secondo me. Infatti io che ho smesso di amarla non l'ascolto più, ma proprio mai.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tra i moderni segnalerei anche Prokofiev:
> 
> [video=youtube;BjhxYFb72q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjhxYFb72q0&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Ma anche tanti altri come Shostacovich o Shoemberg... Ma Conte, questa musica o la ami o la odi, non ci sono mezzi termini secondo me. Infatti io che ho smesso di amarla non l'ascolto più, ma proprio mai.


Ma come fai a dire così? Eh?
Non vedi che non è una musica ma più musiche?
Hai la più pallida idea di cosa capiti se suoni ravel come fosse prokofiev?

Ok ci sto Gaspard de la nuit di Ravel è uno dei più grandi capolavori della storia del pianoforte...è tra i pezzi più difficili che mai siano stati composti per il pianoforte...proprio per la tecnica compositiva alla base...
Intanto bene speriamo che qualcuno impari a conoscere anche i pezzi che hai citato no?


----------



## geko (30 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fai a dire così? Eh?
> Non vedi che non è una musica ma più musiche?
> Hai la più pallida idea di cosa capiti se suoni ravel come fosse prokofiev?
> 
> ...


:up:

Io sono sempre contento quando qualcuno si avvicina alla classica, capiamoci. Così come sono sempre contento quando qualcuno si allontana dai vari Ligabue, Pausini, Fabri Fibra etc etc :rotfl:

Io ho studiato pianoforte da bambino, ho anche sostenuto gli esami da esterno. Avevo un bravo maestro, molto stimato dalle mie parti. Comunque poi si scoprì che questo era un pedofilo. Sai che faceva? Ogni tanto registrava quello che suonavamo per aiutarci a capire dove sbagliavamo etc, mi registrava spesso, diceva che ero bravo. Comunque poi ascoltava le nostre registrazioni mentre seviziava le bambine, l'idea mi ha sempre sconcertato... un vero malato di mente. Quando si seppe questa cosa ovviamente cambiammo tutti maestro, io passai al jazz e dopo poco abbandonai il pianoforte. 

E' vero quello che dici: non è una musica ma più musiche, e c'è spazio per tutti. Però in effetti se analizziamo i personaggi, di gente strana ce n'era parecchia anche tra i più grandi eh! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Io sono sempre contento quando qualcuno si avvicina alla classica, capiamoci. Così come sono sempre contento quando qualcuno si allontana dai vari Ligabue, Pausini, Fabri Fibra etc etc :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Si...
Basti dire che quando Debussy ascoltò Prokofiev a Parigi sentenziò...chi è questo selvaggio?
Debussy l'esperto di sonorità liquide e smussate al pianoforte...si trovava un barbaro dal tono molto percussivo...
Prokofiev era un uomo dai polsi d'acciaio...
Pochi sanno ad esempio che la pubblicità di egoiste ( un profumo ) è tratta da un suo capolavoro...la musica per il balletto romeo e giulietta...
[video=youtube;-LSxpxjMQ9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LSxpxjMQ9c[/video]


----------



## geko (30 Gennaio 2012)

Ma quante ne sai?  

Cambiando 'genere', che mi dici di Brahms suonato da Rubenstein? (Ad avercene di Rubenstein!)


[video=youtube;fbSrtVXh8x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbSrtVXh8x0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma quante ne sai?
> 
> Cambiando 'genere', che mi dici di Brahms suonato da Rubenstein? (Ad avercene di Rubenstein!)
> 
> ...


Vorrei parlarne sull'altro 3d dedicato agli interpreti...
Ok parliamo di Brahms...ma è solo l'autore di una stupida ninna nanna del cazzo? Eh?
Stiamo parlando di un uomo che attese moltissimo...per completare la sua prima sinfonia...come risposta alla nona di beethoven eh?

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinfonia_n._1_(Brahms)

Invece brahms è conosciuto per una ninna nanna...da non credere...


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece brahms è conosciuto per una ninna nanna...da non credere...


Ma no dai, la gente conosce anche le danze ungheresi di Brahms, ma non sa che sono di Brahms! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma no dai, la gente conosce anche le danze ungheresi di Brahms, ma non sa che sono di Brahms! :mrgreen:


Ma quello che poi non sa è che sono un prodotto di falsa cultura...capisci...dopo aver studiato in ungheria ehehehehe...mi sono trovato difronte alle vere melodie ungheresi...no?

[video=youtube;FODCYmtd_T4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FODCYmtd_T4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

E che dire di Bela Bartok e le sue danze rumene...
Bartok fu tra i primi al mondo ad occuparsi della musica etnologica....trascrivendo tutte le melodie popolari della sua terra...

[video=youtube;rTBC734Lljk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTBC734Lljk&feature=fvwrel[/video]

Per inciso gli ungheresi vedono in Liszt il loro Verdi...ma da quel che ho reperito...Liszt capiva l'ungherese ma non lo sapeva più parlare avendo lasciato la sua città da bambino...
I capozzoni della scuola musicale ungherese restano Bela Bartok e Zoltan Kodaly...

Tutta la musica dell'est europeo ha un fascino incredibile...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

Se una persona ha mai sentito parlare Kundera...e poi ascolta sta roba qua...capisce perchè è fatta così....
La musica di questo qui ricacalca la cadenza delle parole e del linguaggio dei Cechi!

[video=youtube;NCXRqgXiARA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCXRqgXiARA[/video]

Questi compositori impararono dai tedeschi come si fanno le sinfonie...e poi applicarono la loro musica nazionale alla forma sinfonica germanica...ottenendo risultati originalissimi...


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *E che dire di Bela Bartok e le sue danze rumene...*


Hai nominato uno di quelli che avrei senz'altro citato. Insieme ad Alban Berg:

[video=youtube;6uBMpgUKn8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uBMpgUKn8U&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Hai nominato uno di quelli che avrei senz'altro citato. Insieme ad Alban Berg:


Penso che l'unico capolavoro della musica seriale sia il concerto per violino di alban berg dedicato alla memoria di un angelo. Questo angelo era la figlia di gustav Mahler

Allora cosa abbiamo signori Arnold Schomberg con i suoi allievi prediletti Anton Webern e Alban Berg chiusi in una turris eburnea altamente speculativa: la musica dodecafonica.
Allora io ho suonato questa sonata op.1: il problema è che è ben difficile che un ascoltatore possa cogliere uditivamente tutto il processo delle concatenazioni delle serie...

[video=youtube;WBsq7kjpsYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBsq7kjpsYk[/video]

Poi alban berg...preannuncia le nevrosi dell'uomo contemporaneo...nelle sue incredibili opere...Lulu e Wozzeck...
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lulu_(opera)

Lulu comunque eheheheheheeheh...


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2012)

Conte, invece ti faccio un domanda che ci azzecca poco ma quelle due o tre persone a cui l'ho fatta non hanno saputo rispondere.

Esistono, paesi, tradizioni, scuole che sono legate a determinati strumenti ? 

Cioè se uno volesse studiare pianoforte, per tradizione e validità della scuola, in quale paese dovrebbe andare ? La nazione A o la nazione B ?

E per i fiati ? E per gli archi ? E per i tamburelli ?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, invece ti faccio un domanda che ci azzecca poco ma quelle due o tre persone a cui l'ho fatta non hanno saputo rispondere.
> 
> Esistono, paesi, tradizioni, scuole che sono legate a determinati strumenti ?
> 
> ...


Allora si!
Ma non sono i luoghi a fare la differenza ma i maestri!
Per cui a seconda della docenza brilla o meno un conservatorio no?
Faccio un esempio: Trento.
Nel 1968 andò a insegnare Giancarlo Parodi.
Non conosco nessun organista che abbia studiato con Giancarlo Parodi e non sappia suonare l'organo.

Sul pianoforte la scuola più alta è quella russa.
In Italia però brillò l'accademia incontri con il maestro di Imola, dopo che il russo Lazar Berman, dopo un concerto al comunale di Bologna chiese asilo politico.

Poi dipende dai programmi.
Per me la preparazione più completa e alta che uno strumentista possa avere: Germania.

Ma per quel che riguarda il mio strumento...la gloria nazionale resta Giancarlo Parodi ( e mi dispiace per gli altri).
http://xoomer.virgilio.it/fborsari/arretra/personaggi/play09.html

Dalla scuola di parodi è uscito Pierpaolo Turetta che oggi insegna a Venezia...
Turetta ti massacra: ma sei sicuro di imparare bene come si suona...senza tanti grilli per la testa...
http://www.pierpaoloturetta.it/


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

*Oggi lui...Gabriel Faurè...no?*

[video=youtube;7WpPBym_n2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WpPBym_n2Y[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;nChp8p2n9ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nChp8p2n9ak&feature=BFp&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;qGZ8mmHYLw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGZ8mmHYLw0&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&lf=BFp[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;cv_Lj1kNyvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv_Lj1kNyvs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Marzo 2012)

*Conte , sai rispondermi ?*

Conte , sono quel tipo che ogni tanto interloquisce con te, quello che  aveva quel compagno di scuola con l'orecchio assoluto ,  che invidiavo tantissimo .
Ascolta , ti sono grato se mi dici l'autore e l'opera da cui è tratto  quel brano che in certi momenti fanno sentire ad "affari tuoi " , e che qualche anno fa accompagnava, mi sembra di ricordare , la pubblicità dei Levi's .  Mi ricordo che andava in crescendo . Mi piaceva da matti .
Grazie  della risposta.
P.s.: lo ammetto , a volte guardo " affari tuoi " , ma solo per sentire quel pezzo !!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Marzo 2012)

*son sempre io*

l'inizio potrebbe fare :  fa fa 1/2 sol mi mi ...lento ..


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'inizio potrebbe fare :  fa fa 1/2 sol mi mi ...lento ..


Affari tuoi che programma eh'
Cerco su youtube?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;klPZIGQcrHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klPZIGQcrHA&feature=fvst[/video]





Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'inizio potrebbe fare :  fa fa 1/2 sol mi mi ...lento ..


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Marzo 2012)

*Sei grande , conte!*

E' lei ..!!! Grazie,conte !!! sei grande ! 
Mi piace tantissimo ...ha qualcosa di struggente .
Ciao.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Marzo 2012)

*son sempre mi*

effettivamente sa un pò di marcia funebre ! Ricordo che nella pubblicità della levi's , acceleravano ad ogni ripetizione del motivo , e il risultato era molto fascinoso , con i due ragazzi che volavano sempre più forte ( se la memoria non mi inganna) .


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> effettivamente sa un pò di marcia funebre ! Ricordo che nella pubblicità della levi's , acceleravano ad ogni ripetizione del motivo , e il risultato era molto fascinoso , con i due ragazzi che volavano sempre più forte ( se la memoria non mi inganna) .


Pezzo molto famoso tratto da una suite per cembalo e poi rimaneggiato in diverse maniere anche dall'autore stesso.
Handel amava molto fare le cover della sua musica...per esempio una sonata in famaggiore per flauto e cembalo si ritrova rimaneggiata in un concerto per organo e orchestra...

L'uso più famoso di questa sarabanda...a mio avviso sta nella colonna sonora di Barry Lyndon celeberrimo film di Stanley Kubrick...

[video=youtube;erKsIJyfB_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erKsIJyfB_Q[/video]


----------



## Leda (4 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pezzo molto famoso tratto da una suite per cembalo e poi rimaneggiato in diverse maniere anche dall'autore stesso.
> Handel amava molto fare le cover della sua musica...per esempio una sonata in famaggiore per flauto e cembalo si ritrova rimaneggiata in un concerto per organo e orchestra...
> 
> L'uso più famoso di questa sarabanda...a mio avviso sta nella colonna sonora di Barry Lyndon celeberrimo film di Stanley Kubrick...
> ...


Ahhhhhhh, mioddio, che film! E che colonna sonora!!! :forza:

A me è venuto in mente, in modo del tutto slegato da Haendel (che adoro, comunque), un pezzo piuttosto gnucco al primo ascolto, temo... Anni fa facevo parte di un coro polifonico, nella sezione diciamo di base, e sentii l'esecuzione di Friede auf Erden di Schoenberg eseguita dalla sezione dei professionisti. Ricordo che uscii dalla chiesa in stato di trance, e ancora adesso quando la ascolto mi vengono i brividi.
Forse l'acustica di questa registrazione non è proprio perfetta, ma è tra le migliori che abbia trovato in rete.

[video=youtube;FpkxEMmQrQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpkxEMmQrQM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2012)

*Dicevi su schoemberg?*

[video=youtube;LFIwE0c-BOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFIwE0c-BOA&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Leda (4 Marzo 2012)

*Dicevo.....*

.... e lo ribadisco dopo l'ascolto che hai proposto tu,
che ha una carica interiore pazzesca
e che mi piace moltissssssssssimo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Cosa ne pensi di Karl Jenkins? E' OT? 

[video=youtube_share;5qqYSiMuPgs]http://youtu.be/5qqYSiMuPgs[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

senza offesa per nessuno, ma è proprio triste venire a conoscenza di un capolavoro di haendel attraverso  i pacchi di rai1 e non magari attraverso un altro capolavoro come il film Barry Lindon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bos2ZTGNZc&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> .... e lo ribadisco dopo l'ascolto che hai proposto tu,
> che ha una carica interiore pazzesca
> e che mi piace moltissssssssssimo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non so se sia OT.
Non so cosa sia classico o meno.
Ma grazie...
Cosa penso di questa musica o di quest'autore?

Come prima istanza questo signore: sa scrivere musica in termini musicali.
Detto ciò appartiene all'epoca del post tutto e dove diventa tutto neo...no?
Neo antico, neo barocco, neo classico, neo romantico...

Insomma quello che io chiamo un compositore moderno no?
Dato che oramai il confronto con il passato è schiacciante, e dato che oggi un musicista a diversità di un Bach o un Mozart...ha un' enormissima possibilità di conoscere la musica degli altri...trovo che sia originale avvalendosi di forme e tecniche acconce alla bisogna...acconce all'effetto espressivo che vuole ottenere...

Mi piacciono molto questi compositori che hanno scelto la terra...anzichè l'iperuranio no?
Almeno si fanno capire e sono comprensibili...

E mi piace che compongano in un linguaggio intellegibile all'uomo contemporaneo.

Ma comunque musica da conoscere e capire...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senza offesa per nessuno, ma è proprio triste venire a conoscenza di un capolavoro di haendel attraverso  i pacchi di rai1 e non magari attraverso un altro capolavoro come il film Barry Lindon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bos2ZTGNZc&feature=related


Non capisco...
Ma tutti sanno che Kubrick ha usato per i suoi films proprio la musica classica trasformandola alle sue esigenze cinematografiche...

Non so quanti conoscono che questo è questo no?

[video=youtube;Y9QxaJLt7EA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9QxaJLt7EA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

*fatti i ....*

E' arrivato il sapiente anonimo ...! Sono gnucco e rintronato , ma quando ho sentito questa musica , mi son ricordato che c'era  a Tradimento il CONTE , intelligente e competente , che mi poteva dire di chi era , e così è stato . Grazie Conte ! 
Caro anonimo intelligente : sì , sono anche un cafone : guardo il GF ; I pacchi ; L'isola dei famosi ; restauro quadri antichi , e li colleziono ; ascolto opera e musica classica ; faccio giardinaggio, e anche footing e foting ...e vivo sereno nella mia ignoranza .


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2012)

*Ma sulla carica interiorie....questa è la "mia" canzone...qui per me c'è tutto!*

[video=youtube;ag18Np_JInY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag18Np_JInY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' arrivato il sapiente anonimo ...! Sono gnucco e rintronato , ma quando ho sentito questa musica , mi son ricordato che c'era  a Tradimento il CONTE , intelligente e competente , che mi poteva dire di chi era , e così è stato . Grazie Conte !
> Caro anonimo intelligente : sì , sono anche un cafone : guardo il GF ; I pacchi ; L'isola dei famosi ; restauro quadri antichi , e li colleziono ; ascolto opera e musica classica ; faccio giardinaggio, e anche footing e foting ...e vivo sereno nella mia ignoranza .


Ma dai non litighiamo pure qui...
Non sono intelligente...ma divorato dalla passione no?
Per esempio qui abbiamo un Konrad che è appassionato di libri...io sono appassionato di musica...e ho avuto la fortuna ( sfortuna) di farne la mia ragione di vita no?

Sono solo contento di esserti stato d'aiuto eh?
Poi io sono ignorantone di tutta la musica che non conosco no?

Per esempio il 3d sulle canzoni a me ha fatto conoscere tante cose...

Non penso sai che sia questione di ignoranza o intelligenza...ma di qualcosa che hai innato...che ne so...

Ehm...io......non provo...ehm...nessuna emozione con la musica leggera......che ne so...ehm...dicono che ehm...da bambino ero molto irrequieto...e che mi mettevano le sinfonie di beethoven...e ehm...restavo come ipnotizzato...ehm...

Ma ehm...
Non so nulla di giardinaggio...ehm...
Una volta ehm...mio padre mi mandò nel suo giardino a tirare via le erbaccie...ehm...io tolsi tutto...per scrupolo...ehm...non so distinguere un geranio da un'ortensia ehm...

Ma non mi piace tanto la cultura attorno alla musica classica...

Io ehm...me la godo a livello epidermico...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2012)

*Musica e tv...*

[video=youtube;6JO2JUHTJUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=6JO2JUHTJUQ[/video]

Quando avevo 6 o 7 anni ero innamorato di questa musica che sentivo nella pubblicità di Vecchia Romagna no?
Mi ricordo che chiesi a mio padre come regalo di Natale il disco di questa qua.
All'epoca possedevo un piccolo mangiadischi verde dove potevo ascoltare i 45 giri.

Mi ricordo che andammo in un negozio.
Io smarrito e stupefatto come...ma come...in un negozio di dischi...non avevano questa bellissima musica eh?
Quella di Vecchia Romagna?

La stessa negoziante era costernata...e io continuavo a cantargliela nelle orecchie...

Poi quando ebbi le mie prime lezioni di pianoforte...la cantai al maestro che mi disse...ah ma tu cerchi la ROmanza op.50 per violino di Beethoven no?

Che ne sapevo io che era Beethoven?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

Conte , a me danno fastidio quelli che si mettono sul piedistallo a dire quello che bisogna dire o fare o guardare , e giudicano . Ma che ne sa costui per dare un giudizio su di me.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' arrivato il sapiente anonimo ...! Sono gnucco e rintronato , ma quando ho sentito questa musica , mi son ricordato che c'era  a Tradimento il CONTE , intelligente e competente , che mi poteva dire di chi era , e così è stato . Grazie Conte !
> Caro anonimo intelligente : sì , sono anche un cafone : guardo il GF ; I pacchi ; L'isola dei famosi ; restauro quadri antichi , e li colleziono ; ascolto opera e musica classica ; faccio giardinaggio, e anche footing e foting ...e vivo sereno nella mia ignoranza .


non sei cafone perchè guardi i pacchi o altro, ma lo sei perchè rispondi in questo modo quando io scrivo che non voglio offendere nessuno e tu te la prendi a questo modo. in generale èper me è triste (non tu) conoscere certe cose perchè si vede una trasmissione televisiva (e ce ne sono di più alto livello. i pacchi veramente sono da cerebrati. ti dirò, meglio il programma di frizzi, guarda un po'). e comunque grazie per intelligente e sapientone. è vero. sono intelligente e so. forse questo ti disturba.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte , a me danno fastidio quelli che si mettono sul piedistallo a dire quello che bisogna dire o fare o guardare , e giudicano . Ma che ne sa costui per dare un giudizio su di me.


io non ho dato un giudizio su di te, e se non lo capisci hai dei seri problemi.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Conte , a me danno fastidio quelli che si mettono sul piedistallo a dire quello che bisogna dire o fare o guardare , e giudicano . Ma che ne sa costui per dare un giudizio su di me.


Disapprova il suo post no?
Ma posso confidarti una cosa?

Un tempo le persone affollavano i concerti d'organo!
Ah...che emozioni...

Poi gli organisti divenuti "eruditi"...iniziarono a proporre al pubblico...la musica che piaceva solo a loro...e che il pubblico non capiva...annoiando a morte il pubblico...da cui...nessuno va a sentire un concerto d'organo...dove anni fa era molto popolare...

E me li ricordo sai i colleghi...
AH...sta gente ignorante che non capisce...la cultura, il sapere qui e là...

Ma porco can...già fanno il favore di venirti a sentire...e a sopportare le lagne...e per di più li insulti?

Invece mio caro...
PROPRIO...il cinema e la tv...hanno dato un impulso mica da poco a rendere "famosi" e "universali"...pezzi che non erano partiti così dai compositori...

Ma ora ti metto un pezzo di un autore...che io aborro e detesto come la morte...ma che mi toccò studiare per doveri di scuola...ma se ti piace...tientelo...eh?

Io preferisco ignorare questo musicista qui: Girolamo Frescobaldi!
[video=youtube;SX7WlZNpfUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX7WlZNpfUQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Marzo 2012)

*anche il mio cane protesta...*

Va bene: avrei dovuto ignorarlo . In effetti si crede intelligente , e , purtroppo , non sa che scrive come un muratore .( maiuscole e punteggiatura non esistono ; di sicuro Lui vede solo Santoro e i programmi culturali di un certo tipo e parte )

Effettivamente il pezzo che hai postato è di una noia mortale , e il mio cane si è messo ad ululare !!!
Sento , Conte : te la sentiresti di compormi , a pagamento , una bella " sonata per un divorzio " ? Dovrebbe essere piacevole , allegra ed elegiaca , in alcuni movimenti orgiastica e luciferina ...insomma come lo stato d'animo di uno che esce dalla prigione e vuole riprendersi la vita .  Occhio però : niente lagne moderne ....
Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Va bene: avrei dovuto ignorarlo . In effetti si crede intelligente , e , purtroppo , non sa che scrive come un muratore .( maiuscole e punteggiatura non esistono ; di sicuro Lui vede solo Santoro e i programmi culturali di un certo tipo e parte )
> 
> Effettivamente il pezzo che hai postato è di una noia mortale , e il mio cane si è messo ad ululare !!!
> Sento , Conte : te la sentiresti di compormi , a pagamento , una bella " sonata per un divorzio " ? Dovrebbe essere piacevole , allegra ed elegiaca , in alcuni movimenti orgiastica e luciferina ...insomma come lo stato d'animo di uno che esce dalla prigione e vuole riprendersi la vita .  Occhio però : niente lagne moderne ....
> Ciao.


AHAHAHAHA...ci penso!
Povero il cane....
Sai che anticamente c'era un sistema di accordatura mesotonico.
In questo sistema si accordava per terze pure...e da lì certe scale e intervalli venivano da dio...altri di merda...
In poche parole accordare per terze pure...comporta un errore nella quinta.
Di quinta in quinta l'errore si amplifica...per cui quando arrovati alla quinta soldiesis re diesis sentivi tutto un battimento ululante...e fu detta la quinta dei lupi!

Io aggiunsi si...la quinta dei lupi quando ricevono una scarpata nei cogioni...

[video=youtube;X1EKbI6CkFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1EKbI6CkFw[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Marzo 2012)

*Che organo, conte!*

Un pò ha ragione il tipo : quando non c'erano i "pacchi" da guardare  , si facevano cose meravigliose !  Che organo e che quadri ! 
..e il pezzo, che hai messo, non lo trovo male ; anche se lo sento a brani , perchè , con l'immagine che cambia , il mio adsl è troppo lento a scaricare . Anche qui il cane ulula : ma questo cane  è sensibbbile   ; patisce le campane , le ambulanze , e il pianoforte ; ora scopro che patisce anche l'organo !
Però è un vero peccato non poter interloquire con te su tonalità e affini .
Grazie , ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un pò ha ragione il tipo : quando non c'erano i "pacchi" da guardare  , si facevano cose meravigliose !  Che organo e che quadri !
> ..e il pezzo, che hai messo, non lo trovo male ; anche se lo sento a brani , perchè , con l'immagine che cambia , il mio adsl è troppo lento a scaricare . Anche qui il cane ulula : ma questo cane  è sensibbbile   ; patisce le campane , le ambulanze , e il pianoforte ; ora scopro che patisce anche l'organo !
> Però è un vero peccato non poter interloquire con te su tonalità e affini .
> Grazie , ciao.


Allora parliamo dei cani.
I cani hanno un udito che permette loro di udire armonici in maniera superiore all'uomo.
Per esempio se passano sotto un campanile dove le campane non sono bene accordate e sparano armonici di quarta dissonante impazziscono.
Dà a loro un fastidio tremendo.

La tonalità è una conquista enorme del nostro sistema musicale a scapito di far quadrare un cerchio.
La storia di come l'uomo ha cercato di dividere l'ottava è molto affascinante.
In musica mi è sempre piaciuto notare come si ha un fenomeno del bicchiere mezzo pieno e mezzo vuoto...
Tu dici è mezzo vuoto esempio solbemolle minore...io ti dico è mezzo pieno fa diesis minore...

Per l'orecchio è la stessa cosa per la scienza compositiva no.
Proprio per esempio in questo pezzo...udiamo dopo un bell'accordo di solb settima di dominante...la musica proseguire scritta in si minore...quando teoricamente andrebbe in do bemolle!

si ha al minuto 1 e 14 secondi per chi interessa e per chi sa leggere la musica!

[video=youtube;pGbh_oAwuOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGbh_oAwuOE[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Va bene: avrei dovuto ignorarlo . In effetti si crede intelligente , e , purtroppo , non sa che scrive come un muratore .( maiuscole e punteggiatura non esistono ; di sicuro Lui vede solo Santoro e i programmi culturali di un certo tipo e parte )
> 
> Effettivamente il pezzo che hai postato è di una noia mortale , e il mio cane si è messo ad ululare !!!
> Sento , Conte : te la sentiresti di compormi , a pagamento , una bella " sonata per un divorzio " ? Dovrebbe essere piacevole , allegra ed elegiaca , in alcuni movimenti orgiastica e luciferina ...insomma come lo stato d'animo di uno che esce dalla prigione e vuole riprendersi la vita .  Occhio però : niente lagne moderne ....
> Ciao.


conosco muratori che sicuramente usano la punteggiatura meglio di me e di te messi assieme che pensi di essere un genio grammaticale, evidentemente. di sicuro non guardo i pacchi. veramente pacchiani.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cari amici, non per far brillare la mia competenza in materia, ma solo per semplice curiosità.
> Qui siamo parecchie persone...
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che ognuno mi dedicasse un minuto per dirmi quali opere della cosidetta musica classica conosce ed apprezza, vorrei capire cosa le persone nel 2012 conservano nella loro esperienza musicale dei capolavori del passato.
> ...


Riprendo da Corelli da un capolavoro su capolavoro...più grandissimo interprete...
[video=youtube;AibT46te5-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AibT46te5-s[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Ed ecco Schubert rivisitato da Liszt...

[video=youtube;PDJrdJ-9Vvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJrdJ-9Vvk&feature=BFp&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;OTK789vAGeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTK789vAGeo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## elena_ (23 Aprile 2012)

Conte....
[video=youtube;2npnMc7SfsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2npnMc7SfsU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

In certi momenti...uno si mette lì e ripensa a tante cose e si ricorda di questo compositore qui...in cui l'ironia è sovrana...Poulenc...

[video=youtube;hY1j_DJDOf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY1j_DJDOf8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

E quella volta che mi imbattei in questo...con sti temi in cui...arrivano i nostri...organo, timpani e sedici archi.

[video=youtube;7051SGd0Hzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7051SGd0Hzs[/video]


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;gtYAw12dzKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtYAw12dzKY&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;L9B4QK4gVps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9B4QK4gVps[/video]

[video=youtube;I2g2_60jMHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2g2_60jMHY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> [video=youtube;L9B4QK4gVps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9B4QK4gVps[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;I2g2_60jMHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2g2_60jMHY[/video]


Ma ti piace la contemporanea?
Cavoli e chi sapeva che Andriessen avesse un figlio che si chiama Louis e che fa anche lui il compositore...

Però sto ultimo pezzo qui...
Sembra molto esercizio di tecnica pianistica...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;ZwbZz7NSTMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwbZz7NSTMA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

mi piace la musica in generale, in questo periodo ascolto molta contemporanea, purtroppo non sempre riesco ad apprezzarla appieno dato che sono quasi un analfabeta musicalmente parlando  ma mi emoziona molto diciamo cosi.

riguardo all'ultimo pezzo, beh è musica minimalista, la ripetitività è una parte essenziale di questo tipo di musica, per quello puo sembrare un esercizio.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> mi piace la musica in generale, in questo periodo ascolto molta contemporanea, purtroppo non sempre riesco ad apprezzarla appieno dato che sono quasi un analfabeta musicalmente parlando  ma mi emoziona molto diciamo cosi.
> 
> riguardo all'ultimo pezzo, beh è musica minimalista, la ripetitività è una parte essenziale di questo tipo di musica, per quello puo sembrare un esercizio.


Beh sai...la musica contemporanea è quella contemporanea.
Dici una cosa saggia
La musica deve emozionare.
Mi ha molto colpito Stockausen con quei fiori.
Penso che l'alfabetizzazione alle volte inibisce l'ascolto.


----------



## Leda (10 Giugno 2012)

Sto ascoltando questo:

[video=youtube_share;frn7ZZ_9CjA]http://youtu.be/frn7ZZ_9CjA[/video]

e mi appaga parecchio


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Sto ascoltando questo:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;frn7ZZ_9CjA]http://youtu.be/frn7ZZ_9CjA[/video]
> 
> e mi appaga parecchio


E dici poco?
Sai che quando crollò il muro di Berlino...il Grande Rostropovich prese il suo cello e andò in piazza a suonare sta roba?
QUeste sei Suites restano tra i capolavori della musica classica.
Non so se la musica di Bach esprima dei sentimenti, ma sicuramente stati d'animo.
Come interprete devo dire che nessuna musica come quella di Bach è un sanissimo nutrimento della mente e del cuore.
Bach non fu un uomo scevro da pesanti dolori e delusioni, ma senti che è un uomo scevro da patologie nevrotiche.

Ma per me....IL VIOLONCELLO resta lei...la mitica Jacqueline...
E sto pezzo qui...

[video=youtube;UUgdbqt2ON0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUgdbqt2ON0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Stasera un po' di Schubert rivisato da Gustav Mahler per chi adora le sonorità degli archi...

[video=youtube;z42GrmR4U2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z42GrmR4U2Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

Ho voglia di essere blasfemo proprio qui!!!

Beccatevi questo:


[video=youtube;zf2aIVKp1OY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2aIVKp1OY[/video]


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

Conte, il tipo coi tatuaggi e i capelli neri svolazzanti è questo bambino qui:

[video=youtube;TM2ePAMIiHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM2ePAMIiHw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Conte, il tipo coi tatuaggi e i capelli neri svolazzanti è questo bambino qui:
> 
> [video=youtube;TM2ePAMIiHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM2ePAMIiHw[/video]


Beh sai
Tutti i geni del suonare sono partiti giovanissimi
Il talento è il talento..:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Leda (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ho voglia di essere blasfemo proprio qui!!!
> 
> Beccatevi questo:
> 
> ...



:up:


Dici che potrebbe starci anche Yngwie Malmsteen? :mexican:


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai
> Tutti i geni del suonare sono partiti giovanissimi
> Il talento è il talento..:up::up::up::up:


Sono tutti grandissimi musicisti e compositori, tutti di formazione classica ovviamente. Perttu Kivilaakso tutt'oggi, oltre a far parte della band metal di cui sopra, suona nell'orchestra filarmonica di Helsinki.


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Dici che potrebbe starci anche Yngwie Malmsteen? :mexican:



Eccome!!! Un posto qui dentro gli spetta di diritto!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Dici che potrebbe starci anche Yngwie Malmsteen? :mexican:


Ma preferisco l'originale no? Da cui hanno raspato no?

[video=youtube;2s-Kz8S4dYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s-Kz8S4dYw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Conte, il tipo coi tatuaggi e i capelli neri svolazzanti è questo bambino qui:
> 
> [video=youtube;TM2ePAMIiHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM2ePAMIiHw[/video]


Ma raspano da qui...
[video=youtube;8gJOYbWszmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gJOYbWszmc[/video]


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma raspano da qui...


Ma sò ragazzi. Si divertono così!  Però dimostrano che si può benissimo fare del rock senza tutte quelle chitarre elettriche, bassi ecc ecc! Solo violoncelli. 

Questa che ti ricorda?  Io un'idea ce l'avrei. 

[video=youtube;4G3Ny7ACtqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G3Ny7ACtqM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma sò ragazzi. Si divertono così!  Però dimostrano che si può benissimo fare del rock senza tutte quelle chitarre elettriche, bassi ecc ecc! Solo violoncelli.
> 
> Questa che ti ricorda?  Io un'idea ce l'avrei.
> 
> [video=youtube;4G3Ny7ACtqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G3Ny7ACtqM[/video]


Mi ricorda...apa:

[video=youtube;nQbq1Ul9FBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQbq1Ul9FBc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ricorda...apa:
> 
> [video=youtube;nQbq1Ul9FBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQbq1Ul9FBc&feature=related[/video]




:rotfl:Che tamarrata col botto!!! Ma 'ndo le trovi 'ste cose? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;N7zEY7RFH1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7zEY7RFH1s&feature=related[/video]

Se ti becco io...ti spacco quel violino e ti dico...hai finito di fare la cretina...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:Che tamarrata col botto!!! Ma 'ndo le trovi 'ste cose? :rotfl: :rotfl:


perchè non sai cosa ho combinato con una di queste qui......una male fica...arpia...

[video=youtube;Pzd64z1lFMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzd64z1lFMo[/video]


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;N7zEY7RFH1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7zEY7RFH1s&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Se ti becco io...ti spacco quel violino e ti dico...hai finito di fare la cretina...



Giusto un pelino kitsch eh. Ma giusto un pelino.


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

Beh dai, vi lascio con questo. Nel tentativo di riportare _lievemente_ in topic questa discussione! 


[video=youtube;afAaV-cFtpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afAaV-cFtpQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Beh dai, vi lascio con questo. Nel tentativo di riportare _lievemente_ in topic questa discussione!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;afAaV-cFtpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afAaV-cFtpQ&feature=related[/video]


Ma come fai a conoscere questa pagina sconosciuta? Bruckner è passato alla storia per sta roba qui no?

[video=youtube;1EiEeANBq1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EiEeANBq1Q[/video]


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fai a conoscere questa pagina sconosciuta? Bruckner è passato alla storia per sta roba qui no?


Perché mi piacciono le cose sconosciute. Vienimi a dire che questo non è rock: 


[video=youtube;W2f1G7qCSm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2f1G7qCSm8&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché mi piacciono le cose sconosciute. Vienimi a dire che questo non è rock:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;W2f1G7qCSm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2f1G7qCSm8&feature=relmfu[/video]


AHAHAHAHAHAAH
Musica per Stermy no?
Sai sto qua è stato l'unico dei grandi a rimanere in unione sovietica, per poi finire in carcere no?
Siccome l'arte popolare era giudicata da cialtroni invidiosi incapaci di capire la grandezza dell'arte di Dimitri...
Nel dubbio diciamo che non è a posto ideologicamente e ficchiamolo dentro no?

Non so se è rock...ma lui era un uomo poliedrico eh?

[video=youtube;eyjxUFS7GiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyjxUFS7GiE[/video]


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so se è rock...ma lui era un uomo poliedrico eh?


E a proposito di influenze infatti... 

[video=youtube;M3Xehs1rHfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3Xehs1rHfM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E a proposito di influenze infatti...
> 
> [video=youtube;M3Xehs1rHfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3Xehs1rHfM&feature=related[/video]


ma parfin schnittche conosci...
Lui qui riprende un'idea che viene da tutti i compositori del 900.
Il neoclassicismo...
Cioè loro vedevano "classica" la musica del passato, non la loro, e non hanno mai fatto distinzione tra musica classica e leggera...
Il problema magari sta nell'erudizione che devi farti per passare gli esami di conservatorio eh?
Che possono produrre cose come questa...in uno che Debussy chiamava un barbaro...

[video=youtube;Vy8tw0fK2-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy8tw0fK2-0[/video]


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

E chiudo, veramente se no esplodiamo, con uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto! 

[video=youtube;5rfle8wSwJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rfle8wSwJM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma parfin schnittche conosci...
> Lui qui riprende un'idea che viene da tutti i compositori del 900.
> Il neoclassicismo...
> Cioè loro vedevano "classica" la musica del passato, non la loro, e non hanno mai fatto distinzione tra musica classica e leggera...
> ...



Abbiamo pensato e postato in contemporanea Sergino Prokofiev.  Chissà come mai!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E chiudo, veramente se no esplodiamo, con uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto!
> 
> [video=youtube;5rfle8wSwJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rfle8wSwJM&feature=related[/video]


Cavoli si...casso...si fatta sta roba...porco can...se non stai attento ci rimetti i polsi...

Io pazzo comunque per sto concerto qui...adoro tutti i 5 concerti per piano di Prokofiev...ma sto qua...è proprio perfetto per mi...

[video=youtube;CCeo1vyewEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCeo1vyewEg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Abbiamo pensato e postato in contemporanea Sergino Prokofiev.  Chissà come mai!


affinità elettive


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;vqNBoKk97_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqNBoKk97_Y&feature=BFa&list=PL00D97C84CC599F78&index=11[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

*La musica Neoclassica...*

Vi è una cosa stranissima nel progredire dell'arte musicale!
Non possiamo pensare alla musica classica come ad un'idioma codificato, perchè saremmo costretti a farne una piccola isola. Difatto tra i vari fenomeni a cui assistiamo c'è un giochino molto bello quello dello sguardo retrospettivo.
Quasi una sorta di modernità annunciata a discapito del decandetismo dovuto al sistema oramai gravido di wagnerismi e gigantismi tardoromantici.

Cosa capita?
I compositori scrissero opere come se fossero musicisti del 700.
E ho indicato qui i lavori più importanti, per la gioia di grandi e piccini.

Il primo lavoro è senz'altro il Pulcinella...

[video=youtube;tVQ4qbv1nDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVQ4qbv1nDM&feature=BFa&list=PL62B98EABF63AAC1C[/video]

Chi si sarebbe aspettato questo dall'autore scandaloso della sagra della primavera?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Oppure chi si sarebbe aspettato da lui il pianista dalle sonorità diafane e liquide, allusive ed evanescenti, l'uomo delle Images e delle Estampie...un omaggio così in stile Rameau?

[video=youtube;nk8ux1fk41Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk8ux1fk41Q&feature=BFa&list=PL62B98EABF63AAC1C[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Maurice Ravel, il compositore moderno per eccellenza, capace di dire mille cose con due note, assemblate con nuovi sistemi, qui omaggia l'altro grandissimo clavicembalista del barocco francese con il Tombeau...

[video=youtube;Wkt8T38aaMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkt8T38aaMw&feature=BFa&list=PL62B98EABF63AAC1C[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;o7kUYsn7q3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7kUYsn7q3E&feature=BFa&list=PL62B98EABF63AAC1C[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Ma per capire il fenomeno bisogna ascoltare la terza sinfonia di prokofiev...la prima è scritta in stile Haydn, le altre  in stile Prokofiev...l'attacco è terrificante...

[video=youtube;Sb-Za03C1xI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb-Za03C1xI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;tKf7M7ayUX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKf7M7ayUX8&list=PL62B98EABF63AAC1C&index=5&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;KNc5z2nu4MQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNc5z2nu4MQ&feature=BFa&list=PL62B98EABF63AAC1C[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;bUWuPj7HjAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUWuPj7HjAI&feature=BFa&list=PL62B98EABF63AAC1C[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;gjtInkLvxbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjtInkLvxbo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2012)

*Due interpreti non giustamente poco noti...*

Berezovsky

[video=youtube;MMsvpwQH_pE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMsvpwQH_pE&feature=related[/video]

Di questo pianista è leggendaria la sua incisione dei cinque concerti di prokofiev per la EMI realizzata a fine anni 70


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2012)

*L'elogio della lentezza e della sensualità...la grimaud classe 1969*

[video=youtube;zDTU88wOpjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDTU88wOpjM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2012)

*E per chi ama Prokofiev...*

[video=youtube;o4I11vnZjn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4I11vnZjn0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;lVVjS96IhoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVVjS96IhoQ&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]

Incredibile la danza che parla della festa di Romeo con gli amici, dove Prokofiev adotta i mandolini!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;CCeo1vyewEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCeo1vyewEg&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;rRktqVc5v80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRktqVc5v80&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=4&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;qeUcGD4rRRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeUcGD4rRRc&feature=BFa&list=LLs  ZcbtmNrDG5Ksnp5VQj4wA[/video]


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2012)

*L'aria che adoro*

[video=youtube_share;96u8T4_cU20]http://youtu.be/96u8T4_cU20[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2012)

Adoro la chitarra classica.

[video=youtube;L1ICFdH7IaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1ICFdH7IaA[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;UNqtCsCqCD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNqtCsCqCD8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

*La musica di un uomo felice...*

Penso che sta roba sia piena delle gioie dell'amore...pulsa...

[video=youtube;_oz8BGq_AAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oz8BGq_AAw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [video=youtube;UNqtCsCqCD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNqtCsCqCD8[/video]


Il suono di Narciso Yepes resta per me il top!

[video=youtube;CY29JlyAH7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY29JlyAH7c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;iSy9Fjs1OzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSy9Fjs1OzQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;7E-RTI-H2oI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E-RTI-H2oI[/video]

Il genio.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;7E-RTI-H2oI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E-RTI-H2oI[/video]
> 
> Il genio.


Dici il vero!
Vivaldi fu venerato da Bach in persona!
Al punto da trascrivere certi concerti di Vivaldi per l'organo e anche per il cembalo.
QUi questo concerto, in un'esecuzione epica, il mitico Kohler.

[video=youtube;RmhNMFB2r00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmhNMFB2r00&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2012)

*In breve*

svegliato ogni domenica mattina - dall'infanzia sino a che non me ne sono andato di casa -, dall'impianto stereo di mio padre che suonava a tutto volume: molto Beethoven (le 9 e i piano concerti soprattutto, ma anche la Egmont Overture e Fidelio Overture), molto Mozart (tra le sinfonie ovviamente la nr 40 la Jupiter e  soprattutto il Requiem ma anche molti dei 27 concerti per piano e orchestra) un po' di Brahms,un po' di Pyotr Tchay. (frocio ma passionale). e, perché no?, anche un assaggio di Verdi e Rossini. Niente di che ma sono rimasti un discreto orecchio ed una certa autonomia di conversazione in materia oltre i 5 minuti ....


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2012)

*Per i musicoterapeuti, pare che non ci sia niente di megllio di questo...*

... per favorire l'orgasmo femminile durante l'attività sessuale. Nel caso voleste provare... 

[video=youtube_share;7x0O327pSZA]http://youtu.be/7x0O327pSZA[/video]
[video=youtube_share;N3_McW9HP48]http://youtu.be/N3_McW9HP48[/video]


----------



## geko (22 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> ... per favorire l'orgasmo femminile durante l'attività sessuale. Nel caso voleste provare...


Ed io per motivi correlati, ci metto questa:

[video=youtube;z42GrmR4U2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z42GrmR4U2Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> ... per favorire l'orgasmo femminile durante l'attività sessuale. Nel caso voleste provare...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;7x0O327pSZA]http://youtu.be/7x0O327pSZA[/video]
> [video=youtube_share;N3_McW9HP48]http://youtu.be/N3_McW9HP48[/video]


dici poco...Scriabin che roba...
Ma per me il massimo della sensualità resta lui Wagner...

[video=youtube;AQOfIENN2tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQOfIENN2tk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ed io per motivi correlati, ci metto questa:
> 
> [video=youtube;z42GrmR4U2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z42GrmR4U2Y&feature=related[/video]


Ah bravo Geko....
Schubert....

[video=youtube;PN3Jjlk8Uzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN3Jjlk8Uzk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cari amici, non per far brillare la mia competenza in materia, ma solo per semplice curiosità.
> Qui siamo parecchie persone...
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che ognuno mi dedicasse un minuto per dirmi quali opere della cosidetta musica classica conosce ed apprezza, vorrei capire cosa le persone nel 2012 conservano nella loro esperienza musicale dei capolavori del passato.


Passato quanto remoto? Provo a postare man mano qualche opera "random" che mi è rimasta nel cuore

[video=youtube;k1tyVlKjJZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1tyVlKjJZI[/video]


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;-rh8gMvzPw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rh8gMvzPw0&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2012)

*più classico di così*

[video=youtube;YJeD8ckihN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJeD8ckihN8[/video]


----------



## aristocat (23 Luglio 2012)

*Sarò banale ma...*

Questa è la traduzione in musica dell'Amore e della passione più assoluta.

[video=youtube;5-MT5zeY6CU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-MT5zeY6CU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

oggi vorrei parlarvi di contaminazioni...Bach rivisitato da un compositore brasiliano...comporre musica utilizzando le tecniche e gli stilemi altrui...

[video=youtube;6MP0rsSQG_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MP0rsSQG_A&feature=fvwrel[/video]

Ovvio chi non conosce Bach...non capisce il nesso...:carneval::carneval::carneval::r  olleyes:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Qui una fuga fantastica...casso sta roba la trascrivo per l'organo...

[video=youtube;CD4qfMbr3I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD4qfMbr3I0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Ma quella di Liszt nel purgatorio?

[video=youtube;b1A0LcXBZkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1A0LcXBZkk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Ma in tema di fughe...questa per me resta il massimo dell'uomo!

Il vecchio Beethoven...

[video=youtube;ISlpXA0PSRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISlpXA0PSRU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

*Tutto il mio mondo affettivo è qui!*

[video=youtube;VrP_l57HQYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrP_l57HQYY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

*Una donna che domina 4 uomini...*

[video=youtube;pRPCQDU903I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRPCQDU903I[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2012)

*L'archittettura delle fuga!*

[video=youtube;p1XD1MSES_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1XD1MSES_8&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;CXjbvhF6-pI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXjbvhF6-pI[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;p1XD1MSES_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1XD1MSES_8&feature=fvwrel[/video]




orgasmo a piu voci.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;CXjbvhF6-pI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXjbvhF6-pI[/video]



si, lo spazio in cui  mi lancia questa composizione è proprio questo.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;7E-RTI-H2oI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E-RTI-H2oI[/video]
> 
> Il genio.




assolutamente.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui una fuga fantastica...casso sta roba la trascrivo per l'organo...
> 
> [video=youtube;CD4qfMbr3I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD4qfMbr3I0&feature=related[/video]



Conte, questa fuga non è fantastica....è di piu'...mi fa impazzire.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

tra franck, lobos e ludovico etc...mi devo con forza schiodare dalla sedia, senno' non combino piu un ghezzo oggi.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

> Qui una fuga fantastica...casso sta roba la trascrivo per l'organo...




conte, se lo fai la registri e mi invii il files. prometti.


ma quando affida il tema al flauto traverso e l oboe...cos'è.. cos'è...!!!!

io davvero ci sono diventata matta per sta fuga.

e non ho ancora la partitura.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E chiudo, veramente se no esplodiamo, con uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> conte, se lo fai la registri e mi invii il files. prometti.
> 
> 
> ma quando affida il tema al flauto traverso e l oboe...cos'è.. cos'è...!!!!
> ...


Sai mi sto attrezzando grazie a nuovi amici organisti, per fare dei video decenti, poi pubblico su youtube...sai io sono molto gouldiano come uomo no? 

E' un po' laborioso perchè bisogna fare la ripresa con la telecamera e la registrazione con un buon microfono...ma faccio fare gavetta agli allievi smanettoni...ma osserva come GOuld curava già l'immagine...

[video=youtube;BS0i9aCGclc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS0i9aCGclc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2012)

*Geko....guarda...lui è sublime...*

[video=youtube;RxH6qXdiZos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxH6qXdiZos[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2012)

*Dammi...vedi è tutto sperimento...*

[video=youtube;Zxxl8AJ8nkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxxl8AJ8nkM[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

*conte,*

Ma sei tu ?!!


certo che te la godi con quel popo' di strumentino...


penso alla frustrazione di un povero chitarrista ( e lo ammettono sai...)


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ma sei tu ?!!
> 
> 
> certo che te la godi con quel popo' di strumentino...
> ...


Si che sono io eh?
Ma dovrei recuperare per bene la prima puntata del film che ho fatto sul peggior organo della mia vita...
Era intitolata Midnight Horror Pipes...mi piaceva come idea gouldiana no?


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si che sono io eh?
> Ma dovrei recuperare per bene la prima puntata del film che ho fatto sul peggior organo della mia vita...
> Era intitolata Midnight Horror Pipes...mi piaceva come idea gouldiana no?



recupera, ma intanto trascrivi


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;MJ9wHBc8rL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ9wHBc8rL8[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Agosto 2012)

,


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> recupera, ma intanto trascrivi


Devo sentire se quelli di musica musica di padova sono ancora al mondo!!!
Cioè vorrei trovare le partiture in pocket score e poi fare la trascrizione...ad orecchio è un lavoraccio....


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Devo sentire se quelli di musica musica di padova sono ancora al mondo!!!
> Cioè vorrei trovare le partiture in pocket score e poi fare la trascrizione...ad orecchio è un lavoraccio....



ma no...ad oreccchop è impossibile...folle...

se trovo partitura prima di te te la mando


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma no...ad oreccchop è impossibile...folle...
> 
> se trovo partitura prima di te te la mando


Bisognerebbe essere Mozart...famoso l'incidente diplomatico del miserere di Allegri no?
Mozart lo ode cantare dalla cappella sistina il cui repertorio era rigorosamente riservato...bon torna a salisburgo e lo trascrive a memoria...avendolo ascoltato una sola volta...questa era la testa di Mozart però,,,la cui musica è sempre davvero perfetta! Incredibile la pulizia dei suoi autografi...quello componeva come il conte posta su tradi eh?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Agosto 2012)

A 15 anni, rinchiuso nel mio piccolo laboratorio dove tentavo di capire da solo l'elettronica e l'acustica, questo era il sottofondo del mio lavoro insieme a Grieg, e Tchaikovskij, Wagner e Chopin, Sammartini e Vivaldi.......

[video=youtube;3W0itdLq1RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W0itdLq1RE[/video]
[video=youtube;ddOAFzImZk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddOAFzImZk0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe essere Mozart...famoso l'incidente diplomatico del miserere di Allegri no?
> Mozart lo ode cantare dalla cappella sistina il cui repertorio era rigorosamente riservato...bon torna a salisburgo e lo trascrive a memoria...avendolo ascoltato una sola volta...questa era la testa di Mozart però,,,la cui musica è sempre davvero perfetta! Incredibile la pulizia dei suoi autografi...quello componeva come il conte posta su tradi eh?



si uguale:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Agosto 2012)

*MM*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A 15 anni, rinchiuso nel mio piccolo laboratorio dove tentavo di capire da solo l'elettronica e l'acustica, questo era il sottofondo del mio lavoro insieme a Grieg, e Tchaikovskij, Wagner e Chopin, Sammartini e Vivaldi.......
> 
> [video=youtube;3W0itdLq1RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W0itdLq1RE[/video]
> [video=youtube;ddOAFzImZk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddOAFzImZk0&feature=related[/video]




sai cos'è..che sino ad una certa età, abbiamo capito tutto, poi ci si rincoglionisce.

Se penso a cosa facevo e a quali erano le mie convinzioni a 15 anni...a mazzate in testa mi prenderei.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sai cos'è..che sino ad una certa età, abbiamo capito tutto, poi ci si rincoglionisce.
> 
> Se penso a cosa facevo e a quali erano le mie convinzioni a 15 anni...a mazzate in testa mi prenderei.



:up::carneval::up:

[video=youtube;YpzLR9mMCsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpzLR9mMCsI[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> :up::carneval::up:
> 
> [video=youtube;YpzLR9mMCsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpzLR9mMCsI[/video]


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sai cos'è..che sino ad una certa età, abbiamo capito tutto, poi ci si rincoglionisce.
> 
> Se penso a cosa facevo e a quali erano le mie convinzioni a 15 anni...a mazzate in testa mi prenderei.


Mozart...cazzo Mozart...quando finalmente divenne un uomo...morì.
Se Mozart viveva, secondo me, tutta la musica europea sarebbe stata diversa, il gigante di Bonn non poteva farsi strada. L'unico seguace serio dell'aurea Mozartiana è lui Franz Schubert...ma oggi è tutt'oggi che suono sta roba qui...

Sto siciliano è fantastico...

[video=youtube;auW4dGAKerc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auW4dGAKerc&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2012)

E per contrasto il Bach più bizzarro che abbia mai incontrato...in cui la struttura musicale...è qualcosa come dire...mah...fora da ogni cognizione umana...

[video=youtube;OCwJJJYiPak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCwJJJYiPak&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;AuMwSLinQB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuMwSLinQB0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mozart...cazzo Mozart...quando finalmente divenne un uomo...morì.
> Se Mozart viveva, secondo me, tutta la musica europea sarebbe stata diversa, il gigante di Bonn non poteva farsi strada. L'unico seguace serio dell'aurea Mozartiana è lui Franz Schubert...ma oggi è tutt'oggi che suono sta roba qui...
> 
> Sto siciliano è fantastico...
> ...


:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :inlove:


Ma hai visto il film di Gould del ritiro?
E' fantastico quello che lui dice...poi come attacca i maestri cantori di norimberga...


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Potrei essere triste per tutta la notte se solo ascoltassi questo pezzo, ma visto che non posso proprio permettermelo la condivido senza sentirla. 

Però sempre grande Dmitri...


[video=youtube;MHpmHhi1Rxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHpmHhi1Rxk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

*Si grandissimo...*

[video=youtube;ZYhZVqODYsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYhZVqODYsI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;maOgxgyFljE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maOgxgyFljE[/video]

L'unico che rimase in URSS ad aver grane con il partito...casso decidevano loro se la tua arte era a posto ideologicamente...tutti gli altri smammarono pì che in pressia...

Beccandosi ben due denunce...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmitrij_Dmitrievi%C4%8D_%C5%A0ostakovi%C  4%8D


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;Iw6PzoKiomk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw6PzoKiomk&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;JjNmBPBO1gA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjNmBPBO1gA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Iw6PzoKiomk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw6PzoKiomk&feature=relmfu[/video]


:up:


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Pezzo che ho sempre trovato molto intimo (e malinconico) e che ho molto amato durante la mia gioventù 'pianistica'.


[video=youtube;Sr2q8-Sr__A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr2q8-Sr__A[/video]


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

*Balakirev*

E a proposito di malinconia...

[video=youtube;NL2tyZAOJAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL2tyZAOJAA[/video]


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Concludo con il primo movimento della sonata in fa minore di Sergino Prokofiev... Il violino del minuto dal 3:00 al 4:00 è una delle cose più emozionanti sentite.


[video=youtube;9cxSItRsozs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cxSItRsozs[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Pezzo che ho sempre trovato molto intimo (e malinconico) e che ho molto amato durante la mia gioventù 'pianistica'.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Sr2q8-Sr__A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr2q8-Sr__A[/video]


[video=youtube;Vktwa_EOvss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vktwa_EOvss[/video]

Trovo che la malinconia appartenga soprattutto al tardo Brahms.
Comunque parli di uno che osò addormentarsi davanti a Liszt che suonava la sua sonata per pianoforte.
Brahms conservatore o progressista...? L'uomo chiamato a ereditare la tradizione beethoveniana.
Chissà da giovane bellissimo poi si fece crescere la barba e si rintanò in solitudine, per sempre legato da un amore negato perfino a sè stesso per lei, Clara Wieck, moglie di Robert Schumann. E pensare che...

http://www.corriere.it/cultura/libr...re_3ea0560a-0129-11e0-96e9-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E a proposito di malinconia...
> 
> [video=youtube;NL2tyZAOJAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL2tyZAOJAA[/video]


I russi sono semplicemente fantastici...ma Balakiriev è responsabile di uno dei pezzi più temuti...questa la conosci?

[video=youtube;O5raMK4Z9co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5raMK4Z9co&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Concludo con il primo movimento della sonata in fa minore di Sergino Prokofiev... Il violino del minuto dal 3:00 al 4:00 è una delle cose più emozionanti sentite.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;9cxSItRsozs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cxSItRsozs[/video]


Concordo...davvero emozionante...
Ma hai mai sentito i concerti per violino...senti come sona sta qua...
[video=youtube;cuzsFa5l0d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuzsFa5l0d4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Toh ciapa Minerva...questo è suonare...capisci?
Qua il cinesino non ci arriva neanche dopo che ha studiato 50 anni con i migliori del mondo..e non mi spiace per lui...
Ma a buon diritto questa donna....si merita il successo che le compete...

[video=youtube;6X2Nvx--k1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X2Nvx--k1U&feature=related[/video]

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janine_Jansen


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

*Geko...questa fa sesso eh?*

[video=youtube;KrVMmRWzRSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrVMmRWzRSM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Vktwa_EOvss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vktwa_EOvss[/video]
> 
> Trovo che la malinconia appartenga soprattutto al tardo Brahms.
> Comunque parli di uno che osò addormentarsi davanti a Liszt che suonava la sua sonata per pianoforte.
> ...


Che palle 'sti amori eterni che fracassano i maroni fino alla morte!!! 


Ricordi d'infanzia:

[video=youtube;MyVFBkHepRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyVFBkHepRw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che palle 'sti amori eterni che fracassano i maroni fino alla morte!!!
> 
> 
> Ricordi d'infanzia:
> ...


Beh dici poco eh? A buon diritto Rubinstein può venir messo nel parnaso degli dei per il suo Chopin...Bellissimo sai questo cofanetto di cd...merita davvero...un tutto chopin fantastico...un musicista che non visse oltre i 39 anni sempre malaticcio e tisico...si la malinconia è sempre nelle sue opere...ma per dire che cosa poteva fare per amore...eccoci...a 18 anni...

[video=youtube;Q_dSI0gVbp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_dSI0gVbp0[/video]


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

In comune con 'sto tizio qui ho giusto la marca del pianoforte. 


[video=youtube;1U2bc96Z3QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U2bc96Z3QU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> In comune con 'sto tizio qui ho giusto la marca del pianoforte.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;1U2bc96Z3QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U2bc96Z3QU[/video]


Mussorgsky...era un puro!
Funzionario dell'esercito non era particolarmente istruito nell'arte del comporre, beveva molto, per fortuna l'amico rimsky orchestrava le sue opere, micidiale l'operazione di Maurice Ravel con i suoi Quadri. Lo stesso vecchio Liszt fu impressionato dalla musica di questo russo che componeva con il cuore...
Ma c'è un'opera che non posso ascoltare senza provare una commozione profondissima e sentire le lacrime che scendono dal volto...e questa è proprio Kovancina...

[video=youtube;bIVu42EU2kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIVu42EU2kw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Berezovsky saltò alla ribalta della critica mondiale agli inizi degli anni 80 per la sua micidiale incisione dei 5 concerti per pianoforte di prokofiev

E ciò appartiene ai miei 16 anni....

[video=youtube;c0kXNmkt7LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0kXNmkt7LQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;b7KlS2LzBs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7KlS2LzBs8[/video]


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

Beh, parli di Ravel e allora a proposito di grandi pianisti... 

Mi fa morire Glenn Gould! Le sue facce, i suoi capelli. :rotfl:
Un folle però. 


[video=youtube;BS0i9aCGclc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS0i9aCGclc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Beh, parli di Ravel e allora a proposito di grandi pianisti...
> 
> Mi fa morire Glenn Gould! Le sue facce, i suoi capelli. :rotfl:
> Un folle però.
> ...


Questa è na roba davvero insuonabile...
Solo lui ci riusciva...
E come sempre nelle sue banfonate dice sull'introduzione
Esiste una versione per due pianoforti e due pianisti, una versione per un pianoforte e due pianisti, ed una versione per un pianoforte e un pianista: la mia...

Il bello è...che Gould fece sto video...e sta operazione contro la critica malevola che diceva che lui non suonava Liszt o Chopin perchè non aveva la tecnica sufficente per farlo...quando Gould registrò perfino le trascrizioni Lisztziane delle sinfonie di Beethoven...

Si era un folle...
E lui disse la verità spesso è leggenda...
Diremo che lui assieme ad Horowitz sono i miei miti...

Ma tornando a Bere...classe 1969 eccolo in un'eccellente prova listziana...

[video=youtube;4TqauSWSVz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TqauSWSVz8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;_7r9wKi2WWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7r9wKi2WWU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

*Immenso qui Gould...*

[video=youtube;9J77a80utNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J77a80utNw[/video]


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa è na roba davvero insuonabile...
> Solo lui ci riusciva...
> E come sempre nelle sue banfonate dice sull'introduzione
> Esiste una versione per due pianoforti e due pianisti, una versione per un pianoforte e due pianisti, ed una versione per un pianoforte e un pianista: la mia...
> ...


Eh, è un mostro. Ma i russi hanno sempre quel tocco in più, non trovi, Conte?

Sai che il pezzo di Mussorgsky che ho postato prima, suonato (e adattato) da Berezovsky è stato usato in un videogioco? Kingdom Hearts. 
Difatti è perfetto!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

e qui eccentrico e bambino...
Dirige con la sinistra....
E siccome il suo pianoforte doveva suonare come un clavicembalo nevrotico...mette delle puntine da disegno nei feltri...ottenendo sta sonorità qua...

[video=youtube;keT3Gnypbt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keT3Gnypbt4[/video]


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

conteeeeeee...
l'ho ritrovata...sant'iddio...forse tu l'avevi già postato questo filmato, ma che bello ritrovarlo su youtube e rivederlo dopo anni e anni e anni...effetto madeleine... 
[video=youtube;Ze43g1PGXzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze43g1PGXzU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Eh, è un mostro. Ma i russi hanno sempre quel tocco in più, non trovi, Conte?
> 
> Sai che il pezzo di Mussorgsky che ho postato prima, suonato (e adattato) da Berezovsky è stato usato in un videogioco? Kingdom Hearts.
> Difatti è perfetto!


La scuola russa è il massimo al mondo per il pianoforte. Il massimo.
E loro hanno la musica nel sangue...
Mi permetto di mettere la mia insegnante...

[video=youtube;xEqXamCW5Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEqXamCW5Og[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Lei con il suo amico violista...e chi gira le pagine il nipotino...

[video=youtube;pQIu_AgtLp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQIu_AgtLp4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;P3zANfvoUa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3zANfvoUa8&feature=relmfu[/video]

E me la ricordo quella volta che venne a casa mia...
Mia figlia appena nata.
Lei abbraccia mia moglie in modo russico
Poi prende mia figlia la alza al cielo e con la voce da io ti spiezzo in due...dice
Questo è difficile non suonare Bach...


----------



## geko (9 Settembre 2012)

Satie non è un compositore. E' il traduttore dell'anima, la mia perlomeno, in musica.


L'ho sempre adorato. Il lato geniale della semplicità.



[video=youtube;q7DBoiyBoJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7DBoiyBoJ8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Si geniale....
Ma io preferisco a lui...Darius...

Che ne dici di questa roba qui?

[video=youtube;h3GPtgY9hSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3GPtgY9hSQ[/video]


----------



## geko (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si geniale....
> Ma io preferisco a lui...*Darius*...


Tanta roba.
Ma trovo che Satie mi descriva molto bene... C'è qualcosa di particolare nelle sue composizioni che si ricollega ad una parte molto interiore... Non so come spiegarlo. 


A questo punto però, non possiamo dimenticare loro:


[video=youtube;BO6O0gPKtwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO6O0gPKtwQ[/video]


[video=youtube;GETFcTMU1JA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GETFcTMU1JA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tanta roba.
> Ma trovo che Satie mi descriva molto bene... C'è qualcosa di particolare nelle sue composizioni che si ricollega ad una parte molto interiore... Non so come spiegarlo.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma possono i six dirsi musicisti classici?

Nel 1917, in pieno conflitto mondiale, per ravvivare un po’ il panorama artistico di Parigi, il poeta Blaise Cendrars ed il pittore Moise Kisling decisero di organizzare un concerto di musica classica.
Chiusi tutti i teatri, a causa degli eventi bellici, scelsero come sede lo studio del pittore Emile Lejeune, al n. 6 di Rue Huyghens.
Per l’occasione le pareti furono tappezzate da tele di artisti quali Picasso, Matisse e Modigliani e vennero eseguite composizioni di Honegger, Auric, Durey e Satie.
Fu proprio quest’ultimo che propose agli altri tre colleghi di formare un gruppo, battezzato Les Nouveaux Jeunes, il cui scopo era di dare una scossa all’ambiente musicale francese, mediante brani ironici ed anticonformisti.
Il sodalizio ebbe vita breve, in quanto il suo fondatore se ne distaccò dopo poco tempo, ma nel frattempo la guerra era finita e a Parigi cominciavano a svilupparsi nuovi e importanti movimenti culturali.
Così, mentre in campo pittorico Picasso iniziava ad avere un suo seguito, lo scrittore, poeta e regista Jean Cocteau aspirava a diventare il punto di riferimento dell’avanguardia letterario-musicale.
Per questo motivo volle raccogliere intorno a sé il terzetto orfano di Satie, al quale si aggiunsero Poulenc, Milhaud e Germaine Tailleferre.
Il gruppetto scelse come luogo d’incontro un locale chiamato Le boeuf sur le toit (titolo che divenne un balletto di successo di Milhaud), dove era possibile ascoltare i ritmi provenienti da oltreoceano.
I sei, pur avendo in comune la forte voglia di rinnovamento, partivano da concezioni musicali diverse.
Così, ad esempio, solo Auric e Poulenc erano molto vicini alle idee di Cocteau, mentre Honegger si rispecchiava nel Romanticismo tedesco e Milhaud nei ritmi mediterranei e sudamericani.
E’ molto probabile che oggi sarebbero ricordati solo singolarmente se, nel 1920, il compositore e critico musicale Henri Collet, in un articolo sulla rivista Comoedia, non li avesse ribattezzati Les Six, avendo in mente il Gruppo dei Cinque, formatosi in Russia nella seconda metà dell’Ottocento.
Da quel momento, i musicisti francesi furono associati a questo nome, anche se la loro collaborazione non durò a lungo e ben presto ognuno prese la propria strada.
Di quel periodo ci rimangono, comunque, alcune composizioni scritte a più mani e una, in particolare, su testi di Jean Cocteau, intitolata Les Mariés de la Tour Eiffel, alla quale contribuirono tutti tranne Durey.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Un pezzo in pratica impossibile da eseguire in Italia. Dove non abbiamo più un auditorium con un organo decente.
La cosa interessante è che sto pezzo cambia sonorità a seconda della sala e dell'organo impiegato. 

[video=youtube;csP0TdyP7fQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csP0TdyP7fQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

A meno che non si possegga una cantoria così ampia da poterci ficcare un'orchestra...qui siamo a Riga Dom.

[video=youtube;a1pO47M03R0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1pO47M03R0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (9 Settembre 2012)

Beh se è per questo nemmeno Debussy o Ravel (e tanti altri) possono definirsi classici.... Ma a me, ad esempio, gli impressionisti piacciono moltissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Beh se è per questo nemmeno Debussy o Ravel (e tanti altri) possono definirsi classici.... Ma a me, ad esempio, gli impressionisti piacciono moltissimo.


Anche a me...
Ma trovo che Ravel sia il primo compositore moderno nel senso di moderno formale.
L'unico capace di recuperare anche le forme più arcaiche e dotarle di una nuova sintassi armonica...

[video=youtube;1Mgw8pV4iPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mgw8pV4iPM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Beh se è per questo nemmeno Debussy o Ravel (e tanti altri) possono definirsi classici.... Ma a me, ad esempio, gli impressionisti piacciono moltissimo.


Le sonorità di Michelangeli in Debussy sono rimaste insuperate eh?
La ricerca timbrica è spasmodica...

[video=youtube;1T958NWjweg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T958NWjweg[/video]

Interessante poi vedere Cirano a 45 anni e poi a 58...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;bTYUyDjVCRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTYUyDjVCRU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Beh se è per questo nemmeno Debussy o Ravel (e tanti altri) possono definirsi classici.... Ma a me, ad esempio, gli impressionisti piacciono moltissimo.


:umile:


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

*conte*

certo che a te il Grove ti fa un baffo eh...


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Satie non è un compositore. E' il traduttore dell'anima, la mia perlomeno, in musica.
> 
> 
> L'ho sempre adorato. Il lato geniale della semplicità.
> ...






approvo , taccio e ascolto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che a te il Grove ti fa un baffo eh...



Solo un amore colossale no?


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

aiuto mamma cos'è...da tempo non lo ascoltavo...


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo un *amore colossale no*?



che non ti ferisce mai.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e qui eccentrico e bambino...
> Dirige con la sinistra....
> E siccome il suo pianoforte doveva suonare come un clavicembalo nevrotico...mette delle puntine da disegno nei feltri...ottenendo sta sonorità qua...
> 
> [video=youtube;keT3Gnypbt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keT3Gnypbt4[/video]



estasi.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> estasi.


Ascolta il minuto 7 del tato glenn...mai nessuno ha osato tanto in Bach...

[video=youtube;XdNFKAgszlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdNFKAgszlQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;1OwOpD9Q4o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OwOpD9Q4o8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Sto teston sonava tenendo in testa tutta la parte orchestrale...

[video=youtube;72e_cuOueqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72e_cuOueqY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

E qui con Laredo...dio se adoro questa sonata di Bach...

[video=youtube;QGRydPfPmSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGRydPfPmSs[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta il minuto 7 del tato glenn...mai nessuno ha osato tanto in Bach...
> 
> [video=youtube;XdNFKAgszlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdNFKAgszlQ&feature=related[/video]





no comment.......

psso solo scuotere la testa...


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qui con Laredo...dio se adoro questa sonata di Bach...
> 
> [video=youtube;QGRydPfPmSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGRydPfPmSs[/video]



senti che fraseggiar...

come dialogano....da sbattere la testa sulla parete, io.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

conte giuro, mi fa uscire di testa.


ma come si fa ???????


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> conte giuro, mi fa uscire di testa.
> 
> 
> ma come si fa ???????


E speta che geko veda questo...eheheheheehehe...

[video=youtube;Ukd3FEzaZ7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ukd3FEzaZ7Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> approvo , taccio e ascolto.





dammi un nome ha detto:


> aiuto mamma cos'è...da tempo non lo ascoltavo...




Però... Che avatar importante!  




contepinceton ha detto:


> E speta che geko veda questo...eheheheheehehe...
> 
> [video=youtube;Ukd3FEzaZ7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ukd3FEzaZ7Y&feature=related[/video]



Micidiale!!! Ormai mi hai inquadrato perfettamente, Conte! 


Questo thread risveglia in me desideri musicali assopiti da un bel po'.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Però... Che avatar importante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quello che è stupefacente di Glenn è la sua atipicità.
Era un tipo che si muoveva solo per musiche che lo stimolavano, fregandosene altamente di quello che è considerato capolavoro dalla cultura ufficiale. Ed eccolo che lo troviamo scavalcare beatamente tutto Liszt e Chopin, uno che salvava delle Sinfonie di Beethoven l'ottava, uno che non poteva soffrire Verdi ad esempio...Ma lo troviamo partire in quarta sempre per lavori particolari di compositori che hanno avuto poco a che fare con il pianoforte...eccolo alfiere di Krenek ad esempio...o stupirci con sto Bizet qui...

[video=youtube;t7_pb4CpSLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7_pb4CpSLA&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

o sta roba qua eh? Scriabin!

[video=youtube;aDlbY1NHgQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDlbY1NHgQo[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Però... Che avatar importante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bene, ora che si sono risvegliati scatenati.

l avatar è perchè io adoro anche la sua faccia, la sua gobba, il suo modo di stracataffottersene del sistema e delle sue leggi, la sua non convenzionalità...tutto. tutto e tutto.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Settembre 2012)

da uno cosi avrei accettatto anche duemila corna al sec.

che mi sarebbe fregato..


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> da uno cosi avrei accettatto anche duemila corna al sec.
> 
> che mi sarebbe fregato..


[video=youtube;FmSL9mRcgc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmSL9mRcgc4&list=PL280E257494F69118&index=11&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;cX2z_eOaDVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX2z_eOaDVk&list=PL280E257494F69118&index=10&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

​grazie.​


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

*Grandi affreschi per archi...*

[video=youtube;yFpyuZUSUPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFpyuZUSUPI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

E per me nessuna musica parla della fine di un mondo che non è più come questa opera qui...
Trovo che questo pezzo sia buonissimo per chi intende il pensiero di rifarsi una vita...dopo un tradimento...
Perchè lui compose certe cose prima della guerra, poi dopo la guerra compose così...

[video=youtube;Neis7nn7iwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Neis7nn7iwQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

*prima lui era così...*

[video=youtube;lUEHH1x0tXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUEHH1x0tXY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

Pochi sanno che....

[video=youtube;uSC4w-fvojA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSC4w-fvojA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

Uno dei punti più critici di tutta la musica occidentale...qui ha osato molto...nel descrivere una tormenta sulle montagne, 

[video=youtube;hnF87fo4NQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnF87fo4NQo&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

*E finire la vita così...dopo averne passate di tutti i colori...*

Facendo un sorrisino a Mozart!

[video=youtube;M00dn1fXPgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M00dn1fXPgY&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## geko (14 Settembre 2012)

Giusto per non fare mancare la solita roba allegra

[video=youtube;dX_5CFS7ojQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX_5CFS7ojQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Giusto per non fare mancare la solita roba allegra
> 
> [video=youtube;dX_5CFS7ojQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX_5CFS7ojQ[/video]


Ma c'è un motivo per cui hai scelto Gilels?


----------



## geko (14 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma c'è un motivo per cui hai scelto Gilels?


In realtà ho cambiato idea dopo aver sentito i colpi di tosse in Richter.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;G7MZtYlSxyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7MZtYlSxyQ[/video]

Ho avuto in vita l'incalcolabile fortuna di conoscere quest'uomo qui.
Vlado Perlemuter.
Ravel non era certo un ottimo pianista, ma trovò in Vlado il suo alfiere.
Sto vecchietto si poteva vantare di aver studiato la musica di Ravel assieme al compositore.
Un uomo che mi raccontò che quando andava al conservatorio a parigi...vedeva i pittori...
Quando ci incontrammo io avevo 22 anni e lui 85! 
Mi disse che noi giovani sprechiamo una montagna di energia per ogni cosa, e mi mostrava che a 85 anni nonostante i vuoti di memoria e l'artrosi era ancora in grado di tirar fuori un Gaspard della nuit di Ravel micidiale...
La cosa che mi colpì di più di lui fu questa frase: Voi non vi rendete conto di cosa è andato distrutto nella coscienza delle persone con quelle due guerre.
Mi raccontò di cosa significa sfuggire alla Gestapo, mi raccontò di cosa significò per lui rimettersi a suonare in un vecchio solaio senza riscaldamento, con un vecchio pianoforte e i guanti bucati.

Io ero immagato e lui mi disse, cosa vuoi, ora sono solo un povero vecchio che tenta di suonare il pianoforte...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;IbX6NFTyjZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbX6NFTyjZw&playnext=1&list=PLA3BBFF71BF5E4ECD&feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

*QUanto ho adorato questa...*

[video=youtube;sBYY0b14Ghk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBYY0b14Ghk[/video]


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;z-f7UWa4UYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-f7UWa4UYI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> [video=youtube;z-f7UWa4UYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-f7UWa4UYI[/video]


James Last....nooooooooooooo...lo ascoltavo a quindici anni...assieme a rondò veneziano...
Ma ero adolescente....e stupido...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> James Last....nooooooooooooo...lo ascoltavo a quindici anni...assieme a rondò veneziano...
> Ma ero adolescente....e stupido...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 davvero?
io non lo avevo mai sentito sino a poco tempo fa!
ma quante ne sai


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> davvero?
> io non lo avevo mai sentito sino a poco tempo fa!
> ma quante ne sai


[video=youtube;qEKhu2cnh98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEKhu2cnh98&feature=related[/video]

Lui sarebbe un'arrangiatore.
Ma parliamone un attimo: nella musica classica vi è una forma di feticismo del segno, per cui, oramai ci sono due correnti delineate: la filologia che dice che solo suonando sui pianoforti contemporanei a beethoven avremo la vera realizzazione dell'opera. Altro filone che dice: la partitura scritta è un canovaccio io ne faccio quello che voglio con i miei mezzi espressivi.

Ed ecco un celeberrimo pezzo per pianoforte di beethoven orchestrato e adornato di note che beethoven non ha mai scritto, MA quello che non sappiamo è come Beethoven volesse fosse suonata la sua musica.

Esistono le ragioni del compositore e la libertà dell'interprete.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Però....questa è esecuzion su un pianoforte dell'epoca di Beethoven, ma è impossibile che noi lo possiamo sentire con le orecchie dei contemporanei...perchè per loro era il non più su ultra...noi veniamo dopo Steinway...

[video=youtube;rR0_y0VIpfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR0_y0VIpfY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Questa è su pianoforte moderno ed è tra le intepretazioni Beethoveniane accreditate dalla critica tra le migliori.
Difficile sentire un pianista in Beethoven che superi un Kempff, un Backhaus, un Fischer...

[video=youtube;oqSulR9Fymg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqSulR9Fymg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

ma perchè non così per intortare Chiara Matraini?

[video=youtube;MZuSaudKc68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZuSaudKc68[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

meglio che ognuno si dedichi ai propri repertori.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> meglio che ognuno si dedichi ai propri repertori.


Vero...eheheheheeeh
Ascolta la musica del 600....
eheheheheheehehehe

[video=youtube;UT-VokIhabQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT-VokIhabQ&feature=plcp[/video]

Gli antichisti si stracciarono tutte le vesti...quella volta...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

*Oggi si è parlato anche di musiche strazianti...*

Sono tre i miei pezzi più strazianti che io conosca...
Questo attraversava la mia adolescenza e qui in una versione fantasmagorica...dell'ultimo Celibidache...

[video=youtube;GVC9JiIIk1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVC9JiIIk1M[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

La conclusione della prima sonata di Skriabin...

[video=youtube;VLfaB4JGwGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLfaB4JGwGI&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma soprattutto la Lugubre gondola di Franz Liszt

[video=youtube;3fVJKFMqyXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fVJKFMqyXw&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]

Questo pezzo anche sconcertante per l'epoca per le avventure armoniche dell'ultimo Liszt.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2012)

E senz'ombra di dubbio la cosa più raccaponante che mi è capitato di suonare in vita mia è sta messa qui...spece al pezzo finale: il libera me domine...qui in un'esecuzione a cui sono legatissimo per via Sandor Margittay con cui ho un debito culturale enorme...Dammi senti come cantano gli ungheresi...

[video=youtube;NnjauJquWfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnjauJquWfw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Micio e senti questa....e tutt'oggi che ce l'ho in testa....sta musica...

[video=youtube;A2QLJYU7NLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2QLJYU7NLM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;225b9cCf4gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=225b9cCf4gg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;ZJAz-KN2ZIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJAz-KN2ZIU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;E_lWVARUt6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_lWVARUt6U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Duchessa...*

Sempre più morbosamente gravido di quelle armonie regeriane...stanotte insonne a pensare a queste armonie qui...sta roba mi intrippa da morire...se noi impastiamo Mozart con Max Reger otteniamo sta roba qui...

Ossia la sensualità estrema di questa musica...

[video=youtube;ClmULqztlsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClmULqztlsQ[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sempre più morbosamente gravido di quelle armonie regeriane...stanotte insonne a pensare a queste armonie qui...sta roba mi intrippa da morire...se noi impastiamo Mozart con Max Reger otteniamo sta roba qui...
> 
> Ossia la sensualità estrema di questa musica...
> 
> [video=youtube;ClmULqztlsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClmULqztlsQ[/video]


[video=youtube;5kaRwGKoEhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kaRwGKoEhQ[/video]

E per contrasto questo G major.
E che contrasto!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> [video=youtube;5kaRwGKoEhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kaRwGKoEhQ[/video]
> 
> E per contrasto questo G major.
> E che contrasto!


Ah cavoli che stacco di tempo...
non vedo l'ora di provarla così...
E siccome ci hanno mandato na suorona partenopea
a lei do il tamburello e la faccio saltare in cima all'altare no...

Ma Holts sconosciuto ai più è autore di uno dei più curiosi poemi sinfonici della storia della musica...
The Planets...

[video=youtube;ApfGfCQHGWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApfGfCQHGWw[/video]

E mi piace che so ascoltare Marte immaginandomi vestito da guerriero che a capo della fidata cricca...
muovo guerra alle carampane...e alle maestre....
ecco all'orizzonte il colonnello Ultimo guida la seconda armata...
dall'altra parte il Maggiore Lothar....

Ecco Joey a capo dei reparti speciali....

E si aprono visioni....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

E che dire di quando Holst gioca a certe cose...
Ho sempre adorato le "suite" di compositori moderni che ricalcano quelle barocche...che so Ravel del Tombeau, Grieg con la Holdberg....ecc...Respighi di Antiche Danze, Strawinsky di Pulcinella, Prokofiev della prima sinfonia, Britten di Simple Sinphony....

[video=youtube;_wnk5a9Zfyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wnk5a9Zfyc[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2013)

Conte consigliami un testo base, semplice ed elementare, per imparare a leggere la musica. Anche senza suonare uno strumento. Grazie ps Voglio seguire (nel senso di condividere i loro progressi ed aiutarli sul piano teorico magari) i miei figli che hanno iniziato a suonare piano e chitarra.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Conte consigliami un testo base, semplice ed elementare, per imparare a leggere la musica. Anche senza suonare uno strumento. Grazie ps Voglio seguire (nel senso di condividere i loro progressi ed aiutarli sul piano teorico magari) i miei figli che hanno iniziato a suonare piano e chitarra.


Sono moltissimi i testi.
Ma se accetti di fare il bambino con loro, e se hai un piano, ti consiglio il metodo Bastien, e l'Aaron.
COsì mentre impari a leggere la musica impari un pochino anche a suonare.

[video=youtube;mEeHnM12m3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEeHnM12m3c[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono moltissimi i testi.
> Ma se accetti di fare il bambino con loro, e se hai un piano, ti consiglio il metodo Bastien, e l'Aaron.
> COsì mentre impari a leggere la musica impari un pochino anche a suonare.
> 
> [video=youtube;mEeHnM12m3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEeHnM12m3c[/video]


Si Conte è proprio quello che voglio: fare il bambino con loro :up:
Dove li trovo? Sono diffussisimi?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Si Conte è proprio quello che voglio: fare il bambino con loro :up:
> Dove li trovo? Sono diffussisimi?


Negozi di musica, tipo ricordi...
Dove vendono pianoforti, strumenti musicali e spartiti...

Oppure che so per corrispondenza io mi rifornisco a Musica Musica di Padova


----------



## Duchessa (6 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;fZD8W2nO1lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZD8W2nO1lY[/video][video=youtube;3rmFleYqNxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rmFleYqNxw[/video]

Conte, è carnevale no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> [video=youtube;fZD8W2nO1lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZD8W2nO1lY[/video][video=youtube;3rmFleYqNxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rmFleYqNxw[/video]
> 
> Conte, è carnevale no?


Donna per me è sempre carnevale...
Gould era serio forse?

[video=youtube;zFFJX0SYPvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFFJX0SYPvw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;AWygtzVuOTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWygtzVuOTk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;TbT2kQaiP8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbT2kQaiP8c[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;JUNYgoOgcRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUNYgoOgcRI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

super cafonissimo...

[video=youtube;5s4TKOaUZ7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s4TKOaUZ7c[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Gould e il mondo della scuola...

[video=youtube;VbLw2Mfa2NA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbLw2Mfa2NA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

e questa...????

[video=youtube;72e_cuOueqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72e_cuOueqY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

*duchessa...*

Forse qui si capisce meglio la grandezza di Reger!

[video=youtube;dqoOWQsPCY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqoOWQsPCY8[/video]

Ovvio immenso l'interprete Serkin!


----------



## Duchessa (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse qui si capisce meglio la grandezza di Reger!
> 
> [video=youtube;dqoOWQsPCY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqoOWQsPCY8[/video]
> 
> Ovvio immenso l'interprete Serkin!


[video=youtube;KsLojxzbuFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsLojxzbuFM&list=PL24F02CD43F5A7  0A9[/video]

Ebreo pure lui.
Goering, in considerazione dei suoi già indiscussi meriti artistici, gli propose un trattamento di riguardo ed una posizione di prestigio, pur tenendo conto del divieto ad esibirsi in pubblico per un artista ebreo. Ma proposta venne rifiutata, e Serkin si rifugiò in un esilio volontario.

Eccolo a .. quanti anni qui?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> [video=youtube;KsLojxzbuFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsLojxzbuFM&list=PL24F02CD43F5A7  0A9[/video]
> 
> Ebreo pure lui.
> Goering, in considerazione dei suoi già indiscussi meriti artistici, gli propose un trattamento di riguardo ed una posizione di prestigio, pur tenendo conto del divieto ad esibirsi in pubblico per un artista ebreo. Ma proposta venne rifiutata, e Serkin si rifugiò in un esilio volontario.
> ...


Qui 84 o mia duchessa,
Per tutti noi ci sono quei cinque cani molossi.
Ossia le ultime cinque sonate di Beethoven.
E sto qui...
Come programma del suo ultimo concerto
eseguì le ultime tre sonate...

E qui lo abbiamo in quella roba dell'arietta
in cui il vecchio Beethoven aveva già intuito
lo swing! O no?
Dal minuto 6....sembra Gerswin...


----------



## Duchessa (20 Febbraio 2013)

*A tutte le donne..*

Sopravvissuta all'olocausto.
Perse famiglia, marito, e in seguito, prematuramente, il figlio.
Qui a 106 anni, poi a 108 anni, l'anno scorso...

[video=youtube;LZpJ6KycDoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZpJ6KycDoc[/video]
[video=youtube;kIXe6XC42ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIXe6XC42ro[/video]
[video=youtube;JGR2T_NrUqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGR2T_NrUqc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

E qui nell'op.110 dove sta quell'arioso dolente e la fuga...l'addio alla vita...
[video=youtube;Y0Rj3w869bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Rj3w869bg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

*quei pazzi....*

[video=youtube;NzIp359XqA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzIp359XqA0&list=UUlMknBZXsxWFg0O1ATPVctQ[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;NzIp359XqA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzIp359XqA0&list=UUlMknBZXsxWFg0O1ATPVctQ[/video]


:smile:
[video=youtube;I2IwRqEHHeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2IwRqEHHeA[/video]
[video=youtube;q5zXKn1h1gQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5zXKn1h1gQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2013)

*Bach...noi non sappiamo più cos'è...*

Chi oggi può osare tanto...senti come la polifonia vive il suo discorso...

e con quel disegneto che scende che nella partitura simboleggia i salici piangenti...taaa...tiiii...taaaa...titat  àaa.

[video=youtube;SzUDhoYxuI8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzUDhoYxuI8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2013)

Nuova  merda contro i filologi....
Com'è la storia che insegna rumenu radulescu che i tedeschi suonavano bach pesante eh?

Dalle tenebre del passato scopriamo inquietanti documenti sonori che sconfessano tutte le teorie degli antichisti...

[video=youtube;gYiLYxuNhM8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYiLYxuNhM8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

*ahahahaahah....nella bolla del conte...*

video stupendo...proprio incarnato il mio immaginario femminile...

Ecco come io vedo le donne....

[video=youtube;xwuulYC8rxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwuulYC8rxo[/video]


----------



## profumodispezie (8 Marzo 2013)

Arrivo molto in ritardo, non ho molta voglia di leggermi 20 pagine di risposte, per cui mi cospargo il volto di cenere ma rispondo sono alla domande iniziale.
Nell'ultimo anno ho ascoltato solo quello che avevo in casa: i concerti brandemburghesi, che trovo sempre affascinati, Vivaldi (le quattro stagioni, i concerti per mandolini, e poi ho iniziato mia figlia all'ascolto del canto gregoriano, che ha trovato bellissimo.
Non tutto l'ottocento mi piace, il novecento lo conosco troppo poco.
Vorrei ampliare la mia cultura musicale sul gregoriano, se riuscirò a ritagliarmi un pò di tempo...il mio grandissimo problema è che non riesco ad ascoltare musica mentre faccio altro.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Arrivo molto in ritardo, non ho molta voglia di leggermi 20 pagine di risposte, per cui mi cospargo il volto di cenere ma rispondo sono alla domande iniziale.
> Nell'ultimo anno ho ascoltato solo quello che avevo in casa: i concerti brandemburghesi, che trovo sempre affascinati, Vivaldi (le quattro stagioni, i concerti per mandolini, e poi ho iniziato mia figlia all'ascolto del canto gregoriano, che ha trovato bellissimo.
> Non tutto l'ottocento mi piace, il novecento lo conosco troppo poco.
> Vorrei ampliare la mia cultura musicale sul gregoriano, se riuscirò a ritagliarmi un pò di tempo...il mio grandissimo problema è che non riesco ad ascoltare musica mentre faccio altro.


Beh beh beh
tutti noi se siamo impegnati nell'ascolto della musica non riusciamo a fare altro no?
Ma per quanto concerne il gregoriano.

Sappi che è la base su cui è costruita tutta la musica occidentale.
Dai modi gregoriani che sono sette ( me pare)
Sono tratte le scale maggiori e minori.
La maggiore dal modo ionico.
La minore dal modo lidio ( me pare)

Il gregoriano è essenzialmente MELODIA non scritta.
Ma tramandata oralmente e poi redatta.

il passo successivo fu l'organum della scuola di notre Dame dove appunto ad una melodia gregoriana tenuta a valori molto larghi si cantava sopra a valori più stretti.

E gli organa di Leonino e Perotino mi hanno sempre mandato giù di testa....

[video=youtube;bpgaEFmdFcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpgaEFmdFcM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

*Duchesaa....*

Così per me è perfetto....e sta roba da un filo da torcere immenso...

[video=youtube;1AuXucf0FJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AuXucf0FJg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;y5M2W-3JZDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5M2W-3JZDY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;CNTRYtCvcdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNTRYtCvcdo[/video]


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sDNfQ4ok8EY]http://youtu.be/sDNfQ4ok8EY[/video]


Scoperto grazie alla colonna sonora del nuovo film di Sorrentino... mi ha dato i brividi.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;sDNfQ4ok8EY]http://youtu.be/sDNfQ4ok8EY[/video]
> 
> 
> Scoperto grazie alla colonna sonora del nuovo film di Sorrentino... mi ha dato i brividi.


Gorecki ha dato un contributo enorme alla musica del secolo scorso, con una risposta originale e innovativa smentendo in toto tutte le teorie di Adorno e company...io adoro questa comunque...

[video=youtube;loXry5UOuZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loXry5UOuZk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

E di questo cosa ne pensate?
Ma ne valeva la pena?

[video=youtube;1rKyzmFia6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rKyzmFia6c[/video]

Non capisco perchè uno debba abiurare alla sua religione per rovinare quella degli altri...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

*andante...*

[video=youtube;389R15WwwFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=389R15WwwFk[/video]

e i pensieri vanno oh mia duchessa...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube;ioEH08So9_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioEH08So9_0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

*Ecco la sigla per il forum....*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:

[video=youtube;VSi7S5HYBaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSi7S5HYBaI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

E commovente ( anche se non lo sapeva fare) quando è lui a dirigere la sua musica...

[video=youtube;yyx3wfy-vZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyx3wfy-vZc&list=FLbF-lag9cuxVmezqXPddb9Q[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E commovente ( anche se non lo sapeva fare) quando è lui a dirigere la sua musica...
> 
> [video=youtube;yyx3wfy-vZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyx3wfy-vZc&list=FLbF-lag9cuxVmezqXPddb9Q[/video]


.. e qui il successore di .. Richter .. che dirige ... Ravel!:smile:

[video=youtube;Bd_kjdthxhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd_kjdthxhU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2013)

*oh mia Duchessa...*

[video=youtube;W4_aE1CVr1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4_aE1CVr1s[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube;aQF3TIM_14A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQF3TIM_14A[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

*Ma questa eh...*

Duchessa guarda questa ne ha combinate di tutti i colori in vita sua...
Cosa non combina qui...incredibile...

L'organo comunque di questa sala è opera dei Fratelli Ruffatti di Padova...un gigantissimo...
Le canne di facciata sono più di diciannove metri e la più grande pesa più di 300 kili...

[video=youtube;a5844VUjd1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5844VUjd1g[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

E becco sta qui non so che cosa le faccio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;iykte3ANNkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iykte3ANNkA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2013)

*Duchessa del respirare assieme...*

Io Kurtag l'ho incontrato...tra i suoi allievi Schiff...ma nn sapevo della moglie...e che ne sapevo delle trascrizioni dall'organo di Bach?

Aus tiefer not!

[video=youtube;g319gW5_O0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g319gW5_O0o[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

Per me Duchessa questo è il pezzo più hard che mai J.S.Bach abbia composto per l'organo, e che è rigorosamente evitato come la peste bubbonica dagli organisti...
Fare bene...sta roba qui come fa questa graziosa signora...
Bach concepisce un trio entro il quale incastona il canto fermo del padre nostro luterano in canone. Quindi le voci indipendenti sono ben 5.
E ci sono un mare di brutti posti...che il grande Ludger Lohmann disse...Terribili posti...ja!

[video=youtube;2rgzwLg5A_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rgzwLg5A_8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

Vieppiù Bach osa con i 4 duetti manualiter...e siamo ben più in là delle invenzioni a due voci...

[video=youtube;9xKf0ybHiZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xKf0ybHiZ4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

*Nuovi amori non si scherza con la cultura tedesca.*

Ora mia cara Duchessa: Lipsia è Lipsia.
Tra le varie cose vi finì a insegnare Max Reger.
Thomaskantor all'epoca era l'immenso e insuperato Karl Straube.
Devo dire che le diteggiature di Straube nelle opere di Reger sono sotto l'egida del tremendo legato assoluto.

Ma ecco che si stagliò all'orizzonte un uomo più giovane di Reger di 4 anni.
Sigfried Karg Elert.

Eccolo nell'immensa Jesu Meine Freude. Un trittico dove la prima parte si intitola Inferno, la seconda dolcissima Canzona, e la terza un'altra fuga di quelle che potevano ridurre in cenere un Brahms.

Elert non giunge alle esasperazioni cromatiche di Reger, ma si abbandona in un mare di stranezze decadenti...e opere strambe...vi è un pezzettino suo che s'intitola Eros: il profumo magico del fiore...poi nella canzone sinfonica opera 85 sperimenta una divisione della battuta in 30/16. 

Bellissimo il video che mostra tipi di luogo a me cari...

[video=youtube;v7mW8pL_JqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7mW8pL_JqE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

Ma ecco cosa capita se fighetta giappa o insomma asiatica va a mettere manine su roba che non può capire...neanche con diecimila corsi di interpretazione no? 

[video=youtube;62pNx-X2X_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62pNx-X2X_I[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2013)

*Allieva ideale...*

Uhm...si sarebbe perfetta e ideale per me...
Ah la donna dei miei sogni...che sguardo...birichino...

[video=youtube;JcU8FMcVkrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcU8FMcVkrM[/video]

Ha studiato
E' pronta!

Introduction
Kristina was born in Tashkent, Uzbekistan in 1978. At age 5 she started taking piano lessons, which was the spring of her musical carreer. She later moved to Ukraine with her family, where she continued her piano studies. Eventually she also became interested in organ, and decided to move to Oslo to complete her second higher musical educatioin, studying church music and organ at The Norwegian Academy of Music. She is starting her Post-Graduate in Organ in August 2008.
Education
2008-2009 	NMH (The Norwegian Academy of Music) – Post-Graduate in Organ.
2007-2008 	NMH (The Norwegian Academy of Music) – 4th year church music and organ
2007 	Summer Academy, Vienna – Master-class by Michael Gailit
2006-2007 	NMH (The Norwegian Academy of Music) – 3rd year church music and organ
2005-2006 	NMH (The Norwegian Academy of Music) – Church music
2001-2002 	Tchaikovsky National Music Academy, Kiev – Post-Graduate Major piano (Prof. Igor Rjabov)
1996-2001 	Tchaikovsky National Music Academy, Kiev – Major piano
1985-1996 	Uspensky Music School for gifted children, Tashkent, Uzbekistan


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2013)

*ecco cosa capita quando giustamente si finisce nel parnaso degli dei!.*

[video=youtube;3cEwMz7T6tU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cEwMz7T6tU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2013)

*Flauto e pianoforte...*

Per me Duchessa sta roba è bellissima e fantastica da sonare...

[video=youtube;3heLhtGQpJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3heLhtGQpJk[/video]

Io penso sai che nessun compositore sia così simile nel comporre come il conte a postare qui dentro
a lui Poulenc!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2013)

Qui all'organo Maurice duruflè!

[video=youtube;bF0e9CSQNXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF0e9CSQNXQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2013)

Oppure io metterei come pezzo d'obbligo le cover di lui Galway!
Lo udii live al teatro Olimpico con i Solisti Veneti...

Un uomo felice di suonareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

[video=youtube;-m4Lf9vEQHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m4Lf9vEQHg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

*duchessa e così?*

Secondo me così è figo da morire....

[video=youtube;qTSlytYo-5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTSlytYo-5I[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma quelli che non conoscono l'originale non possono sapere no dei misteri delle armonie....

[video=youtube;Z2kvlkJPS-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2kvlkJPS-w[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2013)

*Pollini antichista?*

Duchessa ma da non credere....ahahahahaahah...come mena sul cembalo...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

[video=youtube;Z_St-E2pJf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_St-E2pJf4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

*J.S.Bach*

Ah ecco perchè bach è il sommo...

Nessuna musica come la sua si presta a tutte le orchestrazioni del mondo!

[video=youtube;Io2752yA0Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io2752yA0Ko&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2013)

*l'originale*

[video=youtube;6O-JR_Aqo5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O-JR_Aqo5s[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2013)

*Per quattro chitarre e orchestra: Che figata!*

[video=youtube;6iaz7Qntu44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaz7Qntu44[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2013)

*Del neoclassicismo musicale*

Nella musica del secolo scorso mi è sempre piaciuta un pasto ogni opera neoclassica...
Ossia musiche moderne composte con le tecniche di secoli prima...

Esempio Il Concerto Grosso di stampo Corelliano rivisitato da Ernst Bloch 
nel 1925

[video=youtube;ZU_wBlosGzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU_wBlosGzM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2013)

*E con la fiuga la xè dura...*

[video=youtube;mvGLecR5Uy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvGLecR5Uy4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Mica esistono solo le goldberg...*

Ecco una partitura razionalistica su tema natalizio: Dal cielo io discendo.
Che il vecchio Bach compose per un circolo razionalistico. Giocando con i canoni si finisce in un sacco di brutti posti...o terribili posti...

[video=youtube;NEeKC5rHnfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEeKC5rHnfo[/video]

Insomma questo è na spece di sudoku...


----------



## free (26 Dicembre 2013)

[video=youtube;ZYhZVqODYsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYhZVqODYsI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> [video=youtube;ZYhZVqODYsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYhZVqODYsI[/video]


Tutta colpa di Kubrick...
[video=youtube;J_o3mSUW7mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_o3mSUW7mI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Come qui...sempre colpa di Kubrick...*

[video=youtube;IFPwm0e_K98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFPwm0e_K98[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

Na roba che ti porta in una dimensione ipnotica senza più nè tempo nè spazio...
Musica scritta in campo di concentramento...

Messiaen aveva 32 anni...

[video=youtube;fXchqOO8xYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXchqOO8xYY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2014)

*Alice è andata finalmente nel paese delle meraviglie...*

[video=youtube;LrXHcQyixTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrXHcQyixTE[/video]

Londra, 24 febbraio 2014  - E’ morta ieri a Londra all’età di 110 anni Alice Herz-Sommer (o più semplicemente Alice Sommer), pianista ceca naturalizzata britannica, ritenuta la più anziana sopravvissuta all’Olocausto.

Ebrea originaria di Praga, Alice Sommer era stata deportata in un campo di concentramento a Terezin, oggi Repubblica ceca, dove, grazie alle sue esecuzioni al pianoforte era riuscita a sottrarsi in parte alle sofferenze degli altri detenuti. Secondo suo nipote, Ariel Sommer, “Alice Sommer è morta in pace (...), con la famiglia accanto”.

La vita di Alice Sommer, amica di Franz Kafka, ha ispirato il film “The Lady in Number 6: Music Saved My Life”, candidato nella categoria di miglior film documentario agli Oscar che saranno annunciati domenica.

Nella pellicola di 38 minuti, la donna racconta la sua vita e l’importanza della musica e di saper ridere per condurre una vita felice. “Sono ebrea, ma Beethoven è la mia religione”, aveva di recente dichiarato in un video. In un’altra intervista aveva affermato di non avere “mai odiato”, perché l’odio porta solo altro odio.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2014)

*Maestra di vita beato lo sia youtube...*

[video=youtube;L06_enYnmBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L06_enYnmBE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;T0FJ-LrRXjA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0FJ-LrRXjA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2014)

*Eccolo qua...*

L'Olimpo!
Cioè se tu suoni sto robo qua
senti un cuore pulsare uno strumento unico al mondo che MAI nessuno è riuscito a imitare o riprodurre.

Ma quando muoio io vorrei proprio sta musica qua...immensamente contiana..eheheehehe

[video=youtube;W4alRHinHCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4alRHinHCg&index=6&list=PL2409576CDF18066C[/video]


----------

